# Parent's worst nightmare [Gabby Petito disappearance]



## Bunk (Sep 13, 2021)

Long Island dad begs for return of daughter who vanished on road trip
					

Gabby Petito, 22, was last known to be in Wyoming’s Grand Teton National Park in late August after heading out on a road trip a month earlier with her boyfriend.




					nypost.com


----------



## Iggyearl (Sep 13, 2021)

The boyfriend returns home. Police find the van.  Then the boyfriend hires a lawyer.  My heart goes out to her father.


----------



## joestein (Sep 13, 2021)

The boyfriend is back home in Florida and has hired an attorney.   That doesn't sound good.


----------



## RX8 (Sep 13, 2021)

And the boyfriend isn’t cooperating with police. This isn’t going to end well.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 13, 2021)

That Boyfriend must be a prime suspect and his lawyer is advising
him not to talk to the police authorities in either state.

That van should be search for foul play. Liked looking for blood stains, DNA stains and new carpet install in the van. Did this young female have a cell phone and was her tracking device activated ?
IMHO.


----------



## easyrider (Sep 14, 2021)

When my oldest son was 8 we went to a rodeo. He took off to see his friend but neither my wife or I knew this. Security was notified and they found him with his friends family. The friends brother was a participant in the rodeo and I guess that was a big deal to the kids. Even though we thought things were fine it was a very scary 90 minutes to go though. 

Bill


----------



## mentalbreak (Sep 14, 2021)

Sounds like she usually stayed in regular contact with her mother. Unfortunately I agree with RX8 that this isn’t going to end well. My heart goes out to her family and friends.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 14, 2021)

joestein said:


> The boyfriend is back home in Florida and has hired an attorney.   That doesn't sound good.


To be fair, even if he is 100% innocent, the police likely think he did something and will question him in such a way that will get responses that make him look guilty. So best to always get an attorney. A YouTube channel I have watched from an attorney always says to never talk to the police without an attorney present, NEVER.


----------



## bnoble (Sep 14, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> A YouTube channel I have watched from an attorney always says to never talk to the police without an attorney present, NEVER.


Exactly. _Never_ talk to a police officer, about anything. This talk is by a law school professor _and_ a former cop. If you only want to watch part of it, watch the cop.


----------



## geekette (Sep 14, 2021)

If the boyfriend wasn't involved in her disappearance, why didn't he stay where he last saw her to help find her?   I would not leave, I would be searching every day.  

Doesn't look good for boyfriend.   Regardless of what happened to her, he left her there.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 14, 2021)

"I gave them a ride and dropped him off" = "I was the lookout and drove the getaway car."
.


----------



## Ty1on (Sep 14, 2021)

My original inclination was that maybe she had met a better mousetrap and run off with him, maybe out of contact with her family because of embarrassment of it, but I realize it's me avoiding the inevitable.


----------



## b2bailey (Sep 14, 2021)

geekette said:


> If the boyfriend wasn't involved in her disappearance, why didn't he stay where he last saw her to help find her?   I would not leave, I would be searching every day.
> 
> Doesn't look good for boyfriend.   Regardless of what happened to her, he left her there.


My thought was they took the van, so he had no means of travel.


----------



## geekette (Sep 14, 2021)

b2bailey said:


> My thought was they took the van, so he had no means of travel.


Sounded to me like neither had a job to return to.


----------



## DrQ (Sep 14, 2021)

The police are NEVER your friend. 

Their job is to close the case. They have a bias, which is neither good or bad, but it is not in your favor. You need an active advocate.


----------



## billymach4 (Sep 14, 2021)

This story does not sound like it will have a good ending


----------



## geist1223 (Sep 14, 2021)

I was a prosecutor for 9.5 years. Patti was a Police Officer for 4 years. In our humble opinions there are only a couple likely scenarios and none are good for her Parents.

1. He killed her.
2. He abandoned her and someone else then took her.
3. He sold her into white slavery.


----------



## JudyH (Sep 14, 2021)

So all this is happening a few miles from where I live. The evening news is reporting some, but not making the splash I would expect.


----------



## AnnaS (Sep 15, 2021)

Channel 7 ABC news is saying that the Utah police were called but no criminal charges were filed.  Whatever that means.

It is definitely not good.  My prayers go out to the family.

We have Petito family from Long Island married to my husband's cousin.  Curious if there is any relation.  I know he will make the call soon.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 15, 2021)

geist1223 said:


> I was a prosecutor for 9.5 years. Patti was a Police Officer for 4 years. In our humble opinions there are only a couple likely scenarios and none are good for her Parents.
> 
> 1. He killed her.
> 2. He abandoned her and someone else then took her.
> 3. He sold her into white slavery.


I liked your theory. Sad


----------



## chellej (Sep 15, 2021)

Or

They did something really stupid in Yellowstone that she died and instead of getting help he ran


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 15, 2021)

Or perhaps they made a stop here?


----------



## jackio (Sep 15, 2021)

I live in the same county and this story is reported in  the news/internet here (the local Patches).  The boyfriend drove her van, without her, back to his home in Florida.  He has a lawyer from Long Island and he is not speaking to anyone.










						Police: Missing LI Native’s Boyfriend Is 'A Person Of Interest’
					

Lack of information from Brian Laundrie "hindering investigation." - Chief Todd Garrison, North Port police on Gabrielle Petito's case.




					patch.com


----------



## Iggyearl (Sep 15, 2021)

The police should arrest him for stealing the van.  That would at least get the ball rolling.  There is no proof that he had the permission to drive it without her there.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 15, 2021)

Iggyearl said:


> The police should arrest him for stealing the van.  That would at least get the ball rolling.  There is no proof that he had the permission to drive it without her there.


Was the van only in her name and only registered to her? Would it be theft if it was never reported stolen?


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 15, 2021)

The news said the van belonged to her.


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 15, 2021)

Missing Gabby Petito: Utah police detail physical altercation between couple days before she disappeared
					

Roughly two weeks before Gabby Petito went missing in Wyoming, she got into a physical fight with her fiance, Brian Laundrie, on a street in downtown Moab, Utah, according to a police report obtained by Fox News.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 15, 2021)

In summer 1971 my husband and I traveled for two months in a Volkswagen van, 10000 miles, through national and state parks out west.   .  I don’t recall slapping each other.  
We had no amenities in the van but a pull flat area for a bed.  I swore I would never complain about making a bed somewhere I could stand up or about washing dishes in a sink instead of a water pump, but I broke that promise


----------



## Iggyearl (Sep 15, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> Was the van only in her name and only registered to her? Would it be theft if it was never reported stolen?


Yes, it was her van and registered to her.  If it was not reported stolen, it might not be theft.  However, the goal would be to have an intro into an interview with the boyfriend.  The current situation is ridiculous.  This is right up there with Lorie Vallow.


----------



## Glenn2 (Sep 15, 2021)

The FBI is now involved in this case.  It's only a matter of time before the boyfriend will be compelled to speak to authorities.


----------



## Tia (Sep 15, 2021)

Whole thing smells like she is dead, hope not but................

Dead can't report crimes


----------



## easyrider (Sep 15, 2021)

billymach4 said:


> This story does not sound like it will have a good ending



I hope it does but I bet you are right. I remember some other young woman or girl went missing in I think Utah. She was kidnapped by some phyco very near her home and was eventually found.

Bill


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 15, 2021)

Iggyearl said:


> Yes, it was her van and registered to her.  If it was not reported stolen, it might not be theft.  However, the goal would be to have an intro into an interview with the boyfriend.  The current situation is ridiculous.  This is right up there with Lorie Vallow.


Even if they brought him in on theft, they can't compel him to speak or be interviewed.


----------



## DrQ (Sep 16, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> Even if they brought him in on theft, they can't compel him to speak or be interviewed.


Correct, it is up to the State to make the case. 

Once arrested, he probably should do something to get tossed into solitary confinement to avoid "jailhouse snitches".


----------



## Bunk (Sep 16, 2021)

Videos of Utah police questioning:








						Gabby Petito case: Utah cops release chilling bodycam footage of missing woman, beau in domestic incident call
					

Police bodycam footage has been released of officers speaking to Gabby Petito and her boyfriend, Brian Laundrie, in Utah after they responded to a 911 call of a domestic incident a month before she…




					nypost.com
				




TV report.
https://abc7ny.com/police-body-cam-video-shows-gabby-petito-boyfriend-after-911-call/11024439/
This link includes the full body cam video


----------



## RX8 (Sep 16, 2021)

Van-Life Couple Got Into Physical Fight Days Before 22-Year-Old Vanished, Police Docs Reveal
					

YouTubeA young woman who mysteriously vanished while road tripping across the U.S. with her fiancé got into a physical altercation with him two weeks before he returned to Florida without her, according to a police report obtained by The Daily Beast. And while the couple’s online postings made...




					currently.att.yahoo.com


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 16, 2021)

easyrider said:


> I hope it does but I bet you are right. I remember some other young woman or girl went missing in I think Utah. She was kidnapped by some phyco very near her home and was eventually found.
> 
> Bill




Are you talking about Elizabeth Smart? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kidnapping_of_Elizabeth_Smart

Dave


----------



## easyrider (Sep 16, 2021)

DaveNV said:


> Are you talking about Elizabeth Smart? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kidnapping_of_Elizabeth_Smart
> 
> Dave



Yup. I remembered she made it home. I hope this other missing woman makes it home too. 

Bill


----------



## Bunk (Sep 16, 2021)

When I read about Gabby Petito, I immediately thought of the case where a 20 year old coed who lived near us in and was attending University of Indiana disappeared one night in Bloomington.  Ten years later, her parents still don't know what happened.

http://www.wbiw.com/2021/06/03/lauren-spierer-went-missing-10-years-ago-today/


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 16, 2021)

RX8 said:


> Van-Life Couple Got Into Physical Fight Days Before 22-Year-Old Vanished, Police Docs Reveal
> 
> 
> YouTubeA young woman who mysteriously vanished while road tripping across the U.S. with her fiancé got into a physical altercation with him two weeks before he returned to Florida without her, according to a police report obtained by The Daily Beast. And while the couple’s online postings made...
> ...


This is very sad. A possible motive has been establish


----------



## bogey21 (Sep 16, 2021)

Glenn2 said:


> It's only a matter of time before the boyfriend will be compelled to speak to authorities.



How?

George


----------



## easyrider (Sep 16, 2021)

Here is the body cam of the officer that investigated the couples squabble.

Bill


----------



## DrQ (Sep 16, 2021)

*Police are investigating potential link between Gabby Petito's disappearance and recent double homicide involving store worker at a Utah co-op where Petito had a physical fight with fiancé*

*Kylen Schulte, 24, and wife Crystal Turner, 38, were found dead at a campsite in Utah on August 18 *
*Schulte worked at Moonflower Community Co-op, Moab, where 'van-life' woman Gabby Petito and her fiancé had explosive fight *
*Schulte and Turner had texted friends about a 'creepy man' in their campsite and that 'if something happened to them, that they were murdered'*
*Police in Utah and Florida, where Petito and Laundrie lived, are looking into possible links between the cases*
*Around the time Schulte and Turner were killed, police across the state line in Colorado warned campers after they seized more than 30 weapons from a man who was camping illegally in Telluride *
*Petito and Laundire had been fighting for a couple of days, and on August 12 police were alerted of an altercation involving the two *
*Bodycam footage shows an emotional Gaby Petito, 22, telling cops the couple 'have been fighting all morning' *
*Her boyfriend Brian Laundrie is seen with scratches on his face and arms which he tells cops were caused when Petito 'was trying to get the keys from me' and 'hit me with her phone' *
*When cops asks Petito if her boyfriend hit her, she replies 'I guess' and makes a grabbing motion with her chin*
*Laundrie admits he 'pushed her' during the altercation and cops determine Petito was 'the primary aggressor'   *
*An incident report reveals officers were called to a 'possible domestic violence' on August 12 *
*Petito was reported missing by her family on September 11 - 13 days after she spoke to her mom on August 25*
*Laundrie returned to their home in North Port, Florida, without her and has been named a person of interest*
*Police in Florida issued a fresh appeal for information on Petito Thursday, and added that they are aware of Laundrie's current whereabouts  *









						Police looking into murder of worker of co-op where Petito stayed
					

Six days after Gabby Petito and Brian Laundrie had a physical altercation at Moonflower Community Cooperative, store worker Kylen Schulte, 24, and her wife Crystal Turner, 38, were found dead.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 17, 2021)

pedro47 said:


> This is very sad. A possible motive has been establish


So anyone that has had a fight with their spouse or significant other now has motive to kill them?


----------



## easyrider (Sep 17, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> So anyone that has had a fight with their spouse or significant other now has motive to kill them?



Well, there is the fight, but then she went missing. If they go missing, the first suspect is usually the spouse is what I thought.  Probably because of all of episodes of Monk we have binged watched last year. 

Bill


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 17, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> So anyone that has had a fight with their spouse or significant other now has motive to kill them?


No, has your spouse or significant other every  gone missing for over a week and has their personal vehicle every gone missing for over a week.

Finally, after a week your spouse or significant other personal vehicle is found with a strange person behind the wheel driving.

After a week your spouse or significant other is still *missing.*

Dioxide45 you may answers these questions???


----------



## geekette (Sep 17, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> So anyone that has had a fight with their spouse or significant other now has motive to kill them?


Potentially.  An unhappy relationship is not an unusual motive.    Apparently, the engagement was called off before the trip.  Who, how, when, I do not know.   Theirs was physical altercation, at same place as 2 other murders also occurred.   Boyfriend isn't talking, which is suspicious.   I'll let the detectives on the case figure it all out.

I think that in any case of police interest, people with nearest ties to the victim are questioned, which includes last to see her alive.    Doesn't sound to me like boyfriend ran from a murderous boogeyman in the woods or he would be describing the assailant to cops straight away.    If boogeyman killed her at boyfriend's request, that's getting weirdly complicated.  Those other 2 murders plus report of heavily armed shady character in the area do add intrigue.  

I'd be looking to get myself off the suspect list or confessing.  Dragging things out helps no one.


----------



## MdRef (Sep 17, 2021)

Putting aside the cops are not your friend, keep in mind that not answering questions may not help.

No, they're not your "friend" and you shouldn't believe they are however, refusing to answer questions only builds their suspicions and determination. He or his family has hired a respected 
lawyer to be by his side during any questioning. I have very little doubt his lawyer has suggested that he speak to them and for whatever reason, he continues to refuse. Everything reported indicates he is the prime suspect and will continue to be.

I would tell him to keep this in mind. Brian, they're not going to go away just because you don't talk to them. Know that prosecutors don't forget antics like this if you were involved and neither do judges and/or juries.

Bring just a bit of closure to this girl's family.


----------



## DrQ (Sep 17, 2021)

MdRef said:


> ...Everything reported indicates he is the prime suspect and will continue to be.


Right now, he is a person of INTEREST. Remember the Atlanta suspected bomber's life was RUINED by the publicity.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 17, 2021)

MdRef said:


> Putting aside the cops are not your friend, keep in mind that not answering questions may not help.
> 
> No, they're not your "friend" and you shouldn't believe they are however, refusing to answer questions only builds their suspicions and determination. He or his family has hired a respected
> lawyer to be by his side during any questioning. I have very little doubt his lawyer has suggested that he speak to them and for whatever reason, he continues to refuse. Everything reported indicates he is the prime suspect and will continue to be.
> ...


From what I gather, his attorney is recommending he not speak to the police. No attorney is going to say go and talk to the police. Especially since they suspect his guilt. Nothing he can say is going to help him in this situation. Even if he were 100% innocent. Aside from him finding the girl and show she is alive, talking to the police won't help him. He is suspect #1, as is the BF or husband in almost all of these situations. It is up to the police to get the evidence, with or without his cooperation. It is up to the DA to build the case against him. He doesn't have to cooperate. That may not make him look good, but perhaps he is thinking he committed the perfect crime and they will never get enough evidence to press charges. That will be what he is hoping for. Just the fact that there was a fight, indicates he shouldn't talk. I am certainly not saying he is a good person, his conscience may catch up with him. Who knows, but in his situation, his attorney is very likely telling him to not talk to anyone.

I know it is a long video in post #9, but that video lays out why he should not talk to the police.


----------



## Bunk (Sep 17, 2021)

Gabby Petito case: Brian Laundrie is now also missing, his attorney says
					

Brian Laundrie, the tight-lipped boyfriend of missing Long Island native Gabby Petito, is now missing himself. Laundrie’s lawyer said his client’s whereabouts are unknown.




					nypost.com


----------



## Bunk (Sep 17, 2021)

Boyfriend's attorney:

 "Be advised, the whereabouts of Brian Laundrie are currently unknown. The FBI is currently at the Laundrie residence removing property to assist in locating Brian. As of now, the FBI is looking for both Gabby and Brian."

Boyfriend's attorney said Laundrie's parents last saw him Tuesday morning


----------



## jehb2 (Sep 18, 2021)

Ugh.  Lately I binge watch #vanlife videos.  I saw her’s.  I didn’t realize she was the same girl missing.


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 18, 2021)

Her friend in Florida said Brian Laundrie was schizophrenic.  No good ending to finding her can be expected.


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 18, 2021)

VacationForever said:


> Her friend in Florida said Brian Laundrie was schizophrenic.  No good ending to finding her can be expected.



Was this an official diagnosis or just the friend using the term “schizophrenic” as a derogatory statement?

I read that she said she had obsessive compulsive disorder and she said that sparked the argument between them.


----------



## Deb & Bill (Sep 18, 2021)

They lived in North Port FL near Port Charlotte.  His family is there.  We get stuff on the news every day here in SW Florida.


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 18, 2021)

TravelTime said:


> Was this an official diagnosis or just the friend using the term “schizophrenic” as a derogatory statement?
> 
> I read that she said she had obsessive compulsive disorder and she said that sparked the argument between them.


She reported that he was hearing voices and he could not sleep when it happened and Gabby would spend nights at her friend's home.  Nothing derogatory.  Tragically, I know schizoprenia much too well. 









						Brian Laundrie was controlling, suffered ‘episodes,’ Gabby Petito’s friend says
					

Gabby Petito’s boyfriend Brian Laundrie, now gone missing and being sought by the FBI, suffered with jealousy and control issues and experienced “episodes” in which he would hear voices, Petito’s f…




					nypost.com


----------



## Patri (Sep 19, 2021)

So now he is ‘missing’. The family did not report it for days. How did he get to the nature preserve to go hiking? Walk, drive, or dropped off?


----------



## JudyH (Sep 19, 2021)

Patri said:


> So now he is ‘missing’. The family did not report it for days. How did he get to the nature preserve to go hiking? Walk, drive, or dropped off?


There are nature areas all thru North Port. Easy to get to on foot or bike.


----------



## Bunk (Sep 19, 2021)

*Body found where Gabby Petito search is underway in Wyoming, no confirmation of identity*
Investigators on Saturday continued the national search for missing woman Gabby Petito a week after she was first reported missing. The search for her fiancé Brian Laundrie, who is a person of interest in the case, has ramped up since police officers went to his Florida home Friday expecting to speak to him and were told by his parents they hadn't heard from him since Tuesday.



> https://www.foxnews.com/live-news/gabby-petito-search-missing-woman-brian-laundrie#


----------



## MdRef (Sep 19, 2021)

FBI is all but confirming it's Gabby.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 19, 2021)

I'd make a small wager that Brian will be found in the same condition as Gabby. Shame.


----------



## AnnaS (Sep 19, 2021)

May She RIP -   So sad.  I also think it's going to end for Brian.


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 19, 2021)

Passepartout said:


> I'd make a small wager that Brian will be found in the same condition as Gabby. Shame.


I just hope he left a note or told someone his version of what happened


----------



## chellej (Sep 19, 2021)

geekette said:


> I'd make a small wager that Brian will be found in the same condition as Gabby. Shame.



I would bet that his family helped him get away and he's on a beach in Mexico


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 19, 2021)

chellej said:


> I would bet that his family helped him get away and he's on a beach in Mexico


Doubtful. I would think if he used any type of federal transportation they would know that already and wouldn't be searching through the nature preserve.


----------



## silentg (Sep 19, 2021)

She is dead, no news about him?


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 19, 2021)

Police cleared area outside Laundrie's home.  I wonder if sonny boy Brian was at home the whole time...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1439747883981541377


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 19, 2021)

Similar article from the St. George newspaper today: 









						FBI: Body found at campground in Wyoming; no confirmation as to identity
					

ST. GEORGE — A body has been found by searchers in a campground outside Grand Teton National Park in Teton County, Wyoming, the FBI reported in a news conference Sunday afternoon. No official confirmation as to the identity of the body was given, but FBI Agent Charles Jones of the Denver office...




					www.stgeorgeutah.com
				




Dave


----------



## Bunk (Sep 19, 2021)

silentg said:


> She is dead, no news about him?



Cause of Gabby's death has not been released.

Search for Brian I is continuing


----------



## davidvel (Sep 19, 2021)

Hopefully we don't have the same conspiracy clowns thinking that he had nothing to do with it.  But I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 19, 2021)

davidvel said:


> Hopefully we don't have the same conspiracy clowns thinking that he had nothing to do with it.  But I'm not holding my breath.


What are you talking about?


----------



## CPNY (Sep 19, 2021)

According to friends of the family up here, she was manic and they have fought many times before where she attacked him. The bf would continually leave her then come back.

what we saw from the body cam of the police is a manic girl suffering from one of her episodes. He had cuts on his face and he even said he locked her out of the car so he wouldn’t get hit again. Something tells me her death was either accidental by the bf in self defense or of her own doing and he freaked out thinking he would be blamed and ran home and got a lawyer. Or he murdered her.


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 19, 2021)

CPNY said:


> According to friends of the family up here, she was manic and they have fought many times before where she attacked him. The bf would continually leave her then come back.
> 
> what we saw from the body cam of the police is a manic girl suffering from one of her episodes. He had cuts on his face and he even said he locked her out of the car so he wouldn’t get hit again. Something tells me her death was either accidental by the bf in self defense or of her own doing and he freaked out thinking he would be blamed and ran home and got a lawyer. Or he murdered her.


... or he locked her out of the van, drove off and left her to die.


----------



## CPNY (Sep 19, 2021)

VacationForever said:


> ... or he locked her out of the van, drove off and left her to die.


That too. Or he locked her out of the van and left her to find her way home after they fought where she hit him. If that’s the case. He’s the victim. If he was hitting her and she locked him out of the van and drove back to NY to her parents, everyone would applaud her for having the courage to leave him. Men can be victims as well. Let’s wait to see if we ever get the truth. It’s a sad situation regardless


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 19, 2021)

CPNY said:


> That too. Or he locked her out of the van and left her to find her way home after they fought where she hit him. If that’s the case. He’s the victim. If he was hitting her and she locked him out of the van and drove back to NY to her parents, everyone would applaud her for having the courage to leave him. Men can be victims as well. Let’s wait to see if we ever get the truth. It’s a sad situation regardless


It is in the middle of wilderness, you cannot simply "find" your way home. In addition, we know that he had taken her cell phone as well.  Whatever it was, she is dead and that makes her the victim.


----------



## CPNY (Sep 19, 2021)

VacationForever said:


> It is in the middle of wilderness, you cannot simply "find" your way home. In addition, we know that he had taken her cell phone as well.  Whatever it was, she is dead and that makes her the victim.


I’ll wait until they find out what happened. Maybe she killed herself and he freaked. Men can be victims of domestic violence as well.


----------



## davidvel (Sep 20, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> What are you talking about?


Well, I guess, right on cue, this:



CPNY said:


> That too. Or he locked her out of the van and left her to find her way home after they fought where she hit him. If that’s the case. He’s the victim. If he was hitting her and she locked him out of the van and drove back to NY to her parents, everyone would applaud her for having the courage to leave him. Men can be victims as well. Let’s wait to see if we ever get the truth. It’s a sad situation regardless


Pure looney tunes.


----------



## davidvel (Sep 20, 2021)

CPNY said:


> I’ll wait until they find out what happened. Maybe she killed herself and he freaked. Men can be victims of domestic violence as well.


You can't be serious. She killed herself?  So he didn't report it to police (because of course, he freaked.) He randomly was walking through the desert and asked travelers for a lift claiming his fiancé was back at the van, for which he would pay them $200 to go 10 miles, but when they said they were heading for the city, he said no thanks, and jumped out. Then he miraculously gets un-freaked, finds HER van, and drives all the way back to FLA.

In those 2500 miles, he never thinks to call authorities to explain what happened to his finance, the woman he was going to marry, just leaves her in the dust like a piece of garbage, as he drives her van to his mommy and daddy's house.  

He and his family refuse to talk to police until he is "missing."  He refuses to tell any details of the trip, refuses to tell when he last saw her (or per your theory when she killed herself),  and then the family beg police to help find their son.

Poor kid, the abused one. People are simply nuts.


----------



## DrQ (Sep 20, 2021)

davidvel said:


> Hopefully we don't have the same conspiracy clowns thinking that he had nothing to do with it.  But I'm not holding my breath.


So let's just convein a kangaroo court and be done with it, eh?

Remember Amanda Knox, aka Foxy Knoxy, that was tried in what passes for a legal process in Italy? With the notoriety of this case, there are probably a dearth of jailhouse snitches willing to lie to prosecutors.

We still operate under a system where the State has to prove its case by rules of law, not polls of internet wags.

I'm willing to wait and see where the evidence points.




#Product of our school system.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 20, 2021)

I just feel bad for Gabby Petito family, no mother or father want to bury their child.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 20, 2021)

Body thought to be Gabby Petito's was found near where a family of YouTubers tipped off authorities
 after seeing her van by chance.










						Body thought to be Gabby Petito's was found near where a family of YouTubers tipped off authorities after seeing her van by chance
					

YouTubers Red White &Bethune noticed a van that looked like Gabby Petito's when in in Grand Teton National Park in August.




					www.insider.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## CPNY (Sep 20, 2021)

davidvel said:


> You can't be serious. She killed herself?  So he didn't report it to police (because of course, he freaked.) He randomly was walking through the desert and asked travelers for a lift claiming his fiancé was back at the van, for which he would pay them $200 to go 10 miles, but when they said they were heading for the city, he said no thanks, and jumped out. Then he miraculously gets un-freaked, finds HER van, and drives all the way back to FLA.
> 
> In those 2500 miles, he never thinks to call authorities to explain what happened to his finance, the woman he was going to marry, just leaves her in the dust like a piece of garbage, as he drives her van to his mommy and daddy's house.
> 
> ...


Thanks detective……actually, you can’t be a detective, you question nothing and jump to conclusions.  people are nuts that’s for sure. Always looking for an argument. So exhausting

1. it’s possible he killed her on purpose
2. It’s possible he killed her by accident
3. It’s possible she killed herself
4. It’s possible he left (as he’s done before after a fight) and someone else killed her
5. It’s possible she was by herself and attacked by an animal
6. It’s possible he killed her in a frantic mental state then drove home and now killed himself
7. They just found her yesterday and we know nothing so stop convicting someone until the facts come out. I immediately thought he killed her but after seeing the body cam footage, who really knows. Do I think he had something to do with it? Absolutely!  but I'm still going to wait to see what the EXPERTS come up with.


----------



## CPNY (Sep 20, 2021)

davidvel said:


> Well, I guess, right on cue, this:
> 
> 
> Pure looney tunes.


So now it’s a conspiracy to say let’s wait and see what the evidence shows? This is why the judicial system in this country is flawed. People like you get called for jury duty. Stop calling people “nuts” and “loons” when you yourself are.


----------



## CPNY (Sep 20, 2021)

DrQ said:


> So let's just convein a kangaroo court and be done with it, eh?
> 
> Remember Amanda Knox, aka Foxy Knoxy, that was tried in what passes for a legal process in Italy? With the notoriety of this case, there are probably a dearth of jailhouse snitches willing to lie to prosecutors.
> 
> ...


Don’t waste your time with that person. Apparently It’s criminal to be logical and question anything. Dare say wait until we know exactly what happened and you’re branded a “loon”. People like him are why innocent people go to jail.


----------



## CPNY (Sep 20, 2021)

VacationForever said:


> She reported that he was hearing voices and he could not sleep when it happened and Gabby would spend nights at her friend's home.  Nothing derogatory.  Tragically, I know schizoprenia much too well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So it’s possible he killed her during a hallucination and drove back to his parents in a panic. It sounds like they both suffered from mental illness. There are many layers to this story. It’s Very sad.


----------



## x3 skier (Sep 20, 2021)

Can someone explain why this is National News?  Network coverage, National reporting. 

How many people go missing every day? I see Amber alerts weekly on the Interstate Signs but they sure aren’t everywhere in the news. 

Sorry for the family but there’s a lot more folks affected every day and I’m certain they would like the entire nation looking for the missing. Or maybe they don’t want the notoriety and hounding by so-called reporters

Cheers


----------



## CPNY (Sep 20, 2021)

x3 skier said:


> Can someone explain why this is National News?  Network coverage, National reporting.
> 
> How many people go missing every day? I see Amber alerts weekly on the Interstate Signs but they sure aren’t everywhere in the news.
> 
> ...


Probably because it got attention on social media and then the suspect actions of the BF got the attention of the networks. If he ends up killing himself we won’t hear about the story any longer. But if he is found alive, I know I’m tuning into Nancy Grace on this one


----------



## Bunk (Sep 20, 2021)

Right now, we know that Gabby died.  The cause and time of death has yet to be determined.

We also know that at some point Brian drove back to Florida, leaving Gabby in Wyoming.  We do not know whether or not Gabby was alive when she and Brian separated.
When Brian returned to Florida, he refused to talk to the police.  He has a constitutional right to do that and his refusal to talk with the police is not an inference of guilt.

Brian left the house on Tuesday morning and the family's lawyer reported him missing on Friday.  Brian's family apparently told the police that they believe he went to the Carlton Reserve.  The police are now searching for him there.

More facts or conclusions will be forthcoming after the autopsy,  after the cell phone records are analyzed and depending on whether Brian is found dead or alive.

In the meantime, Gabby's family is mourning her and Brian's family is now wondering whether their son is still alive.


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 20, 2021)

In real life, and not a television show, how much will they be able to tell from a body that was exposed to the elements and perhaps scavengers for possibly two weeks.  Will they be able to tell time of death?  I only have personal knowledge of one autopsy, and they knew nothing about  cause of death until  weeks later.


----------



## Bunk (Sep 20, 2021)

x3 skier said:


> Can someone explain why this is National News?  Network coverage, National reporting.
> 
> How many people go missing every day? I see Amber alerts weekly on the Interstate Signs but they sure aren’t everywhere in the news.
> 
> Cheers




There are two other hikers who went missing this summer from Grand Teton area:   


> https://nypost.com/2021/09/18/gabby...le-missing-near-grand-teton-park-this-summer/


----------



## amycurl (Sep 20, 2021)

It's getting national attention because Gabby was young, attractive, and white. Many of the women who go missing in this country everyday are not those things. It's terrible to say it, but it is, alas, true. 








						The urgent crisis of missing Black women and girls - Women’s Media Center
					

Although media attention to the problem has waned, the harsh reality is that between 64,000 and 75,000 Black women and girls are currently missing in the U.S.



					womensmediacenter.com


----------



## Glenn2 (Sep 20, 2021)

amycurl said:


> It's getting national attention because Gabby was young, attractive, and white. Many of the women who go missing in this country everyday are not those things. It's terrible to say it, but it is, alas, true.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You speak the truth.


----------



## elaine (Sep 20, 2021)

I still think it a weird coincidence that two people were murdered at the same place that they were a few days before????


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 20, 2021)

elaine said:


> I still think it a weird coincidence that two people were murdered at the same place that they were a few days before????


They were in the same locale but Gabby P and Brian L were already gone (Aug 12) when the 2 were murdered (Aug 13).  Police had already established that they were not related due to the timeline.


----------



## MdRef (Sep 20, 2021)

x3 skier said:


> Can someone explain why this is National News?  Network coverage, National reporting.
> 
> How many people go missing every day? I see Amber alerts weekly on the Interstate Signs but they sure aren’t everywhere in the news.
> 
> ...


I don't think anyone can answer that question in a way that will satisfy all.

This case, for whatever reason, caught the attention of so many in the media both local and national and therefore, the public as a whole.

Gabby's Step-Father and Mother made it a point and pushed hard to get the attention of national news networks and did. Sadly, many others don't know how to, don't take the time to or 
don't consider their case to be "national" news. These networks are not in most cases, going to be knocking on the doors of these children's homes.

This case involved the national park system which by itself, would draw the attention of national news networks. Once just one national network airs this story, the others 
must do so as well. None want to be bested by another. It's just the nature of the business.

Like many kids her age, Petito had been an active Instagram user. This helps spread the story nationwide. Petito’s age is the prime age of TikTok users, which will also 
spread the story nationwide. Once these get started they will continue to grow. You also have all the amateur investigators out there pouring over these sites trying to get any 
attention they can. You would be surprised to know how many have "inside sources" to both local and national news networks.

For whatever reason, once the ball gets rolling.....


----------



## b2bailey (Sep 20, 2021)

No need to speculate  -- both families are grieving.


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 20, 2021)

b2bailey said:


> No need to speculate  -- both families are grieving.


I would think that they are at different levels of grieving.  Gabby's dead, nothing that her family could do about it.  Brian Laundrie had options available to him after Gabby died or went missing but he made a really bad choice to leave, go back to Florida and say nothing.  He is either on the run now and possibly his parents helped throw the police off his trail (police said that they were no longer to go look for him in the reserve), or he is now dead because he could not see a way out of it.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Sep 20, 2021)

It appears clear that Brian's parents know far more than anyone thought.  If that is in fact the case then they have caused a lot of unnecessary grief for Gabby's family.

No excuse for total silence since September 1st.



.


----------



## b2bailey (Sep 20, 2021)

VacationForever said:


> I would think that they are at different levels of grieving.  Gabby's dead, nothing that her family could do about it.  Brian Laundrie had options available to him after Gabby died or went missing but he made a really bad choice to leave, go back to Florida and say nothing.  He is either on the run now and possibly his parents helped throw the police off his trail (police said that they were no longer to go look for him in the reserve), or he is now dead because he could not see a way out of it.


If it is true that Brian was diagnosed with schizophrenia, then his parents have been suffering a different type of grief. I know this because of my own sister.


----------



## DrQ (Sep 20, 2021)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> No excuse for total silence since September 1st.


Moraly, there is no argument, but we don't have a justice system, we have an adversarial legal system.


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 20, 2021)

So the hour long video said that the police concluded that it was Gabby who was attacking Brian.  Well, this 911 call actually indicated that Brian was slapping Gabby repeatedly.  It is so f-up that the in person interview by the police gave the impression that Gabby was the abuser. You have to listen to the 911 recording.  It is so sad to hear it.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440003531486998528


----------



## The Colorado Kid (Sep 20, 2021)

So sad that from the video I saw Gabby got into a police vehicle at one point...so wish she had been taken to safety at that point...not pointing fingers...just wished it had a different ending of course.


----------



## MdRef (Sep 20, 2021)

The Colorado Kid said:


> So sad that from the video I saw Gabby got into a police vehicle at one point...so wish she had been taken to safety at that point...not pointing fingers...just wished it had a different ending of course.


From multiple reports she said to the officers that there was no problems and she wished no further action be taken. The officers could not remove her against her will and take her elsewhere. They did interview her away from Brian and she requested to stay. This happens far to often with domestic situations but, law enforcement has no choice.


----------



## The Colorado Kid (Sep 20, 2021)

MdRef said:


> From multiple reports she said to the officers that there was no problems and she wished no further action be taken. The officers could not remove her against her will and take her elsewhere. They did interview her away from Brian and she requested to stay. This happens far to often with domestic situations but, law enforcement has no choice.


For sure - just wishing anyway


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 20, 2021)

As with many domestic abused partners, they apologise and believe that it is their fault that they get beaten because of something that they did.  Now I think back about what she said to the officer that she kept apologizing to Brian for being mean and that it was her fault.


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 20, 2021)

x3 skier said:


> Can someone explain why this is National News?  Network coverage, National reporting.


She was a pretty, white, blonde girl.  Just pointing out the obvious.

Kurt


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 20, 2021)

b2bailey said:


> No need to speculate  -- both families are grieving.


You are correct, there are two (2) families grieving Brain & Gaddy. There is no happy ending in this story,


----------



## MdRef (Sep 20, 2021)

PigsDad said:


> She was a pretty, white, blonde girl.  Just pointing out the obvious.
> 
> Kurt


Did you give any thought to how many other, "pretty, white, blonde girls" are missing as we speak or type actually?


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 20, 2021)

A police note was found on Brian Laundrie's car after he disappeared following a hike into a
 Florida nature preserve, his family says.










						A police note was found on Brian Laundrie's car after he disappeared following a hike into a Florida nature preserve, his family says
					

Brian Laundrie's family said they picked up the Ford Mustang from the Carlton Reserve in Florida when he didn't come home.




					www.insider.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 20, 2021)

MULTIZ321 said:


> A police note was found on Brian Laundrie's car after he disappeared following a hike into a
> Florida nature preserve, his family says.
> 
> 
> ...


Police left a note there for the tow truck to tow the car away from the driveway.  The car has since been towed off for police investigation.


----------



## Glynda (Sep 20, 2021)

PigsDad said:


> She was a pretty, white, blonde girl.  Just pointing out the obvious.
> 
> Kurt



Yes, but a story with bizarre twists.


----------



## davidvel (Sep 20, 2021)

Glynda said:


> Yes, but a story with bizarre twists.


Exactly. Most of those missing simply go missing,without much of a trace or fanfare. Boring to the media sadly.


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 20, 2021)

Glynda said:


> Yes, but a story with bizarre twists.


Absolutely, the twists and them having a decent social media following were contributing factors to this story getting so much attention.  But if we're all honest, the fact that the victim was a pretty, young, white girl is also a major contributing factor.  That is all I was saying.  It would be great if _all _missing person cases got more attention in hope that it would save more people and/or solve more crimes, but unfortunately that is not the case.

Kurt


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 20, 2021)

PigsDad said:


> Absolutely, the twists and them having a decent social media following were contributing factors to this story getting so much attention.  But if we're all honest, the fact that the victim was a pretty, young, white girl is also a major contributing factor.  That is all I was saying.  It would be great if _all _missing person cases got more attention in hope that it would save more people and/or solve more crimes, but unfortunately that is not the case.
> 
> Kurt


Not sure how much of a social media following they had. It looks like she might have had about 13K Instagram followers as of Tuesday the 14th. I think the news broke on the 13th because their YouTube subscribers started to pile up then. So a bunch of those Insta followers are probably because of the news coverage coming out. They had only 149 YouTube subscribers on the 12th. Usually family and friends that wanted to follow along. I don't think he really had any followers on Instagram. Mostly it seems to have come down to her family making a plea for help to the media. They now of course have huge followings, for accounts that won't be putting out new content. It does look like they may have another video on YouTube that simply isn't published. When you watch their single video, there is an end card to another video that isn't available. That is because the video is set to Private or was deleted after upload.

For many others that aren't young, pretty and white in middle to upper middle class, their stories, at least as far as the American public and the media are concerned, are not sensational. Quite often runaways or they fall into the sex trafficking trade. Unfortunately most people would rather stick their head in the sand than to confront the issues around that. Those types of stories don't get clicks and today it is all about the click.


----------



## Tia (Sep 21, 2021)

The bf showing up w/o her in Florida in her van. His family keeps quiet but get a lawyer. The Moab 911 call reporting a man (Brian) hitting a woman (Abby) white van Florida plates.  The body cams footage on the police stop all make this story . Her family got the media's attention. Her dad was on a Dr Phil taped before they found the body.

Domestic Violence many people don't know much about or recognize


----------



## davidvel (Sep 21, 2021)

A young Latino boy has been missing for years and our news periodically reports on it when there is a search or vigil. But there isn't really much more to report except he hasn't been found. The case is cold as with many of the missing.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 21, 2021)

Autopsy confirms remains found in Wyoming are Gabby Petito's, FBI says.










						Autopsy confirms remains found in Wyoming are Gabby Petito's, FBI says
					

Autopsy results have confirmed that the remains found Sunday in the Bridger-Teton National Forest are those of Gabby Petito, a 22-year-old woman who disappeared while on a trip exploring national parks with her fiancé, according to the FBI in Denver.




					www.cnn.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## bjones9942 (Sep 21, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> From what I gather, his attorney is recommending he not speak to the police. No attorney is going to say go and talk to the police. Especially since they suspect his guilt. Nothing he can say is going to help him in this situation. Even if he were 100% innocent. Aside from him finding the girl and show she is alive, talking to the police won't help him. He is suspect #1, as is the BF or husband in almost all of these situations. It is up to the police to get the evidence, with or without his cooperation. It is up to the DA to build the case against him. He doesn't have to cooperate. That may not make him look good, but perhaps he is thinking he committed the perfect crime and they will never get enough evidence to press charges. That will be what he is hoping for. Just the fact that there was a fight, indicates he shouldn't talk. I am certainly not saying he is a good person, his conscience may catch up with him. Who knows, but in his situation, his attorney is very likely telling him to not talk to anyone.
> 
> I know it is a long video in post #9, but that video lays out why he should not talk to the police.



Two things you should never do when having trouble with the law - talk to the police (at least not before you speak to, and have an attorney present), and sign a waiver of your right to a speedy trial once they've filed charges.  Never.  When they read you your Miranda rights, BELIEVE them when they say 'anything you say can and will be held against you in a court of law'.

And if your attorney thinks that your not talking to the cops is making you look bad to the jury, then he/she should ask the Judge to explain Miranda rights to them and instruct them that they should not consider your silence as an admission of guilt, nor a statement of innocence.


----------



## northwoodsgal (Sep 23, 2021)

VacationForever said:


> As with many domestic abused partners, they apologise and believe that it is their fault that they get beaten because of something that they did.  Now I think back about what she said to the officer that she kept apologizing to Brian for being mean and that it was her fault.




I'll add to this that the abuse victims know that if they say anything to the police, the consequences with the boyfriend will be that much worse later on.  So, even if pulled aside, they won't tell the police officer the true story.


----------



## Snazzylass (Sep 23, 2021)

Bunk said:


> When I read about Gabby Petito, I immediately thought of the case where a 20 year old coed who lived near us in and was attending University of Indiana disappeared one night in Bloomington.  Ten years later, her parents still don't know what happened.
> 
> http://www.wbiw.com/2021/06/03/lauren-spierer-went-missing-10-years-ago-today/


Well...they sort of do. She was associating with two affluent male students who were involved with drugs. Someone and likely multiple people have an idea of what happened to her. It's unlikely that her remains will be found, but that is still possible. Another local woman was riding her bike and somehow murdered and buried in the woods. They eventually found her remains.

I hope for the Spierers that someone talks.


----------



## MdRef (Sep 23, 2021)

In a series of videos on TikTok, one woman said she and her boyfriend gave Laundrie a ride on Aug. 29 in Wyoming — and that he claimed he was camping by himself for multiple days while Petito was back at their van working on social media posts.

Miranda Baker said they picked up Laundrie while he was hitchhiking in Colter Bay, Wyoming, which is not far from where Petito's remains were found. He offered to pay $200 for the ride before he even got in the car, she said.

Baker, in her TikTok videos, said that when Laundrie found out she and her boyfriend were going to Jackson Hole instead of Jackson, he got agitated, asked that the vehicle stop, and got out near the Jackson Dam. She said they dropped him off less than 30 minutes after picking him up.









						Brian Laundrie and Gabby Petito were involved in an incident in Wyoming restaurant, witnesses say
					

A couple from Louisiana who were vacationing in Jackson, Wyoming, last month said Wednesday they saw an incident involving Gabby Petito and Brian Laundrie in a restaurant in one of the last sightings of Petito before her death.




					www.wbaltv.com


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 23, 2021)

Laundrie, family appeared to go camping after he returned to Florida: neighbors.










						Laundrie, family appeared to go camping after he returned to Florida: neighbors
					






					www.foxnews.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## davidvel (Sep 23, 2021)

It was all just a misunderstanding, he seems like such an upstanding, innocent guy who just got caught up in all this.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 23, 2021)

davidvel said:


> It was all just a misunderstanding, he seems like such an upstanding, innocent guy who just got caught up in all this.


Not sure anyone ever said that?


----------



## MdRef (Sep 23, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> Not sure anyone ever said that?



In this case, I want a lawyer or more like, Mom, I need a lawyer!


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 23, 2021)

MdRef said:


> In this case, I want a lawyer or more like, Mom, I need a lawyer!


The argument people are making here, is that you ALWAYS want a lawyer, even if you know you are 100% innocent.


----------



## MdRef (Sep 23, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> The argument people are making here, is that you ALWAYS want a lawyer, even if you know you are 100% innocent.



And you do however, what you don't do, if your innocent, is run and hide. Tends not to leave a good impression.


----------



## DrQ (Sep 23, 2021)

MdRef said:


> And you do however, what you don't do, if your innocent, is run and hide. Tends not to leave a good impression.


If you cannot make bail, it may not be a bad move, until all the evidence is gathered:








						Informing injustice: The disturbing use of jailhouse informants
					

Unregulated jailhouse informant testimony sends innocent people to prison—and even to death row —while costing taxpayers millions, and failing to bring justice to victims of crime. We need to reform the system.




					innocenceproject.org
				





> The promise or expectation of possible benefits from prosecutors creates a strong incentive to lie, and the secretive nature of the jailhouse informant system makes cross-examination and other legal safeguards against unreliable testimony ineffective. In many wrongful convictions, defendants were not given key information related to the credibility of the jailhouse informants who testified against them including the benefits they received, previous cases in which they acted as jailhouse informants, and their criminal history.


It is probably a contributing factor in the disparity of fairness in the legal system between rich and poor defendants. The other is the caseload of the Public Defender's Office.


----------



## MdRef (Sep 23, 2021)

DrQ said:


> If you cannot make bail, it may not be a bad move, until all the evidence is gathered:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can assure you that in the case of murder, if that's the charge he may be facing, running and hiding from law enforcement and later on, the judicial process, has eliminated any chance whatsoever of having bail permitted. There would need to be extraordinarily extenuating circumstance(s) involved.

Does disparity of fairness in the legal system between rich and poor defendants take place? Of course. Even with that in mind, I can't see him being a defined as a financialy "poor" defendant. Could I be wrong? Yes. I'm only basing that on news reports and comments made by relatives and acquaintance on those reports. 

Also, Brian needs to understand that he has now drawn is family into the case. 

Brian’s parent’s, if they assisted him in any way after knowing any details of a crime, could be charged with obstruction of justice. They would need to prove that they limited what they knew or didn't know from him. Something like, 'I don’t want to know’ or maybe he indicated somehow that things weren’t good, but never really shared with them what he was up to.


----------



## DrQ (Sep 23, 2021)

MdRef said:


> Also, Brian needs to understand that he has now drawn is family into the case.
> 
> Brian’s parent’s, if they assisted him in any way after knowing any details of a crime, could be charged with obstruction of justice. They would need to prove that they limited what they knew or didn't know from him. Something like, 'I don’t want to know’ or maybe he indicated somehow that things weren’t good, but never really shared with them what he was up to.


At the time of his disappearance, I don't believe there was a warrant for his arrest. The police and FBI obtained PC for search warrants of the parent's home after her body was found. 

Unless:

They had knowledge that he did it.
They actively participated in him hiding after he was sought for police custody.
Again, IDK if his parents cannot be compelled to talk to the police.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 23, 2021)

DrQ said:


> Again, IDK if his parents cannot be compelled to talk to the police.


I would think the only way they can be compelled to speak would be if they were subpoenaed to appear as a witness in a case?


----------



## DrQ (Sep 23, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> I would think the only way they can be compelled to speak would be if they were subpoenaed to appear as a witness in a case?


Probably, but I bet their lawyer would be all over the PC of subpoena to limit its scope.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Sep 23, 2021)

A warrant for Brian has now been issued.  I understand the arrest warrant has to do with Brian using Gabby's ATM card after her demise (i.e. unauthorized use).  At least this will allow him to be held in place until they can bring additional charges.

Now the real issue is:  "Where" is Brian?  A warrant is of no use if they can't find the defendant to serve it........



.


----------



## davidvel (Sep 23, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> Not sure anyone ever said that?


A bit of sarcasm combined with some early posts in this thread....


----------



## davidvel (Sep 23, 2021)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> A warrant for Brian has now been issued.  I understand the arrest warrant has to do with Brian using Gabby's ATM card after her demise (i.e. unauthorized use).  At least this will allow him to be held in place until they can bring additional charges.
> 
> Now the real issue is:  "Where" is Brian?  A warrant is of no use if they can't find the defendant to serve it........
> 
> ...


I predict they will find him, one way or another.


----------



## MdRef (Sep 24, 2021)

One of the biggest breaks in the case came from social media and now, some have placed a "bounty" on you.

The Boohoff law firm, with offices in Florida, is offering a reward for information leading to the whereabouts of Brian Laundrie. Laundrie is the North Port man who is a person of interest in the disappearance of his fiancée, homicide victim Gabby Petito

The law firm is offering a $20,000 reward to the first person that offers information that directly leads to finding Laundrie.


----------



## MdRef (Sep 24, 2021)

This case brings to light an interesting question. How far would you be willing to go to protect your child in a case like this?

Because they now have an indictment, even though not for murder and this being a federal case, Brian’s parents can and may soon be summoned to a appear before a federal grand jury. Doing so, takes this up a few notches. While they or their lawyer(s) can still invoke their Miranda right to remain silent, many would question why. 

The public now knows that Brian used Gabby's debit card after the time of her death. This shows that she was unable to give her permission to use her card. which helps us understand the indictment for "unauthorized use". Evidence must point to that she was dead at that time.


----------



## geekette (Sep 24, 2021)

MdRef said:


> This case brings to light an interesting question. How far would you be willing to go to protect your child in a case like this?
> 
> Because they now have an indictment, even though not for murder and this being a federal case, Brian’s parents can and may soon be summoned to a appear before a federal grand jury. Doing so, takes this up a few notches. While they or their lawyer(s) can still invoke their Miranda right to remain silent, many would question why.
> 
> The public now knows that Brian used Gabby's debit card after the time of her death. This shows that she was unable to give her permission to use her card. which helps us understand the indictment for "unauthorized use". Evidence must point to that she was dead at that time.


How far would you go to protect your child?

I am a proponent of doing the right thing.  Sure, get a lawyer, but talk to police.  I would counsel my kid, the truth will come out.  Get it over with vs letting the stress eat you.   

I wouldn't be surprised if his trip to the woods was to off himself.   no wallet, no phone.  No phone, I understand, since it is a tracking device.   No money means all he had was what he was carrying.   

Whatever happened, what has happened since, is tough to live with.   If you're pretty sure you're going to prison, well, not unthinkable to be done with it.   I sadly have a cousin that killed himself when he got Alzheimer's diagnosis.   People make their choices as to what they can handle in the coming years.  

For all we know, his parents begged him to turn himself in.   Both sets of parents are living some hell.


----------



## x3 skier (Sep 25, 2021)

Families of missing Black men say they 'want the same manpower' from police on Petito case — NBC News
					

“I want the same manpower for my brother,” D’Andre Day said while speaking of Gabby Petito's case. Day's brother went missing in Illinois Aug. 24.




					apple.news


----------



## x3 skier (Sep 25, 2021)

Perspective | We all know Gabby Petito’s story. Can you name a missing Black girl? — The Washington Post
					

Black women and girls who experience the same kind of violence hardly ever get this type of attention.




					apple.news


----------



## MdRef (Sep 25, 2021)

Is Gabby Petito / Brian Laundrie case an example of “Missing White Woman Syndrome?"


----------



## Tia (Sep 25, 2021)

Maybe ask Dr Phil for his 2cents as he had her dad on before her body was found.

Perhaps make a different topic for the below.  




MdRef said:


> Is Gabby Petito / Brian Laundrie case an example of “Missing White Woman Syndrome?"


----------



## Bunk (Sep 26, 2021)

I don't believe that conversations between parents and children are privileged (without having researched the issue)
If that is the case, the parents could be subpoenaed to testify before the grand jury.  If they claim the 5th Amendment, they would receive immunity if they are compelled to testify.  They do not have immunity if they perjure themselves during their testimony, because that is a separate crime.

I don't know the answer to these questions:
1.  Did the parent or the attorney falsely tell the police that Brian was home when in fact he had already left?
2.  Did the parents have reasonable grounds to believe that Brian was hiking in the park when they reported that to the police?

Without knowing these answers, it is  hard to know whether the parents acted in any way improperly.  

One hard question is that assuming Brian admitted to his parents where Gabby's body was hidden, and Brian said that he  didn't want the parents to tell the police, should the  parents have told the  police anyway.  Hopefully, none of us  will be in a position where we will have  to make a decision like that.


----------



## tombanjo (Sep 26, 2021)

Brian Laundrie parks van, walks in house. The music starts..

"Mamaaa,
Just killed a man,
Put a gun against his head, pulled my trigger,
Now he's dead
Mamaaa, life had just begun,
But now I've gone and thrown it all away
Mama, oooh,
Didn't mean to make you cry,
If I'm not back again this time tomorrow,
Carry on, carry on as if nothing really matters"

Parents, in unison, 

Honey, we'll get lawyered up, stall the police, get you a burner phone, ten grand in used twenties and leave your car by the park to put the po po on the wrong track.....


----------



## DrQ (Sep 26, 2021)

tombanjo said:


> Brian Laundrie parks van, walks in house. The music starts..
> 
> "Mamaaa,
> ...


Too soon


----------



## Bunk (Sep 27, 2021)

Brian Laundrie could never survive in alligator-infested Florida swamp: expert
					

Brian Laundrie could never survive in the Florida alligator-infested swamp where cops have been hunting for him, according to a local expert helping police.




					nypost.com
				





McEwan is equally doubtful that Laundrie’s body could be in there, undiscovered by police search squads — or the even more precise vultures.
“Anything dead you find in the woods, you’re gonna look up, you’re gonna see buzzards flying like crazy,” he told Fox News, saying you’d get up to 100 of them for “nothing but a squirrel.”
“No buzzards, no body … And I haven’t seen any buzzards flying,” he said.
He is also skeptical of theories that Laundrie could have been eaten by alligators, saying, “Gators out here are more afraid of you than you are of them.”

Adding to his suspicions that the wanted man was never really there, McEwan noted how Laundrie’s parents have not tried to help hunt for their son even though they live nearby.\
“I’d be out there right now looking for them — if that’s where I thought he was,” he told Fox News Digital.
“I would go nuts. I wouldn’t be out mowing my lawn, I could promise you that. That’s the last place I’d be,” McEwen said.


----------



## b2bailey (Sep 27, 2021)

This (San Francisco Bay Area) news anchor felt strongly about the underlying issues with news coverage --

=====

According to station sources, Somerville, 63, has been “suspended indefinitely” by Channel 2 management after a disagreement with news director Amber Eikel over coverage of this story.
The disagreement, said sources, occurred earlier in the week after the body of Petito was discovered in Wyoming. Petito, 22, had been reported missing earlier this month while on a cross-country camping trip. The FBI has issued an arrest warrant for Brian Laundrie, Petito’s 23-year-old fiancé.
KTVU was prepared to air a news report detailing the latest developments in the case. Somerville wanted to add a brief tagline at the end of the report that questioned the extraordinary level of media coverage devoted to the story. Sources said he wanted to point out that the U.S. media often disproportionately covers tragedies involving young White women, while largely ignoring similar cases involving women of color and Indigenous people.


Somerville is the adoptive father of a Black teen daughter.

The veteran anchor was told that the tagline was inappropriate and he apparently pushed back on it. There was no word on how heated the discussion got.

Sources said that Somerville was informed by station management the next day that he was being suspended. A station spokesperson could not be reached as of Friday evening, and Eikel declined to comment.

Somerville was off the air for more than nine weeks before returning in August to Channel 2’s “The Ten O’Clock News” without addressing his unusual absence. Since then, Fox and station management have refused to publicly speak to the issue.

This latest incident, coming just six weeks after Somerville’s return to the anchor desk, will undoubtedly trigger speculation about his future with the station. He’s one of the highest paid anchors in the Bay Area, but his contract is up in March. Somerville has said in the past that he wants to work “two or three more years” and would like to finish his career at KTVU.

Meanwhile, the media coverage issue Somerville had hoped to raise has garnered plenty of attention in recent days as debate rages over how much is too much. MSNBC host Joy Reid criticized her own industry on her prime-time program, calling the Petito coverage an example of “missing White woman syndrome,” a term coined by the late PBS anchor Gwen Ifill to describe the media’s often lopsided focus on white women and girls when they go missing.

An ABC News report, citing statistics from the FBI’s National Crime Information Center stated that at the end of 2020, the FBI had more than 89,000 active missing person cases, and 45 percent of those were people of color.

The ABC News report also said that only about one-fifth of missing person cases involving minorities are covered by the news, according to a 2016 analysis


----------



## amycurl (Sep 27, 2021)

Oh, this is definitely a case of missing yt woman syndrome. God bless Gwen's heart for giving it a name. Even earlier in this thread, I pointed this out....and got very few comments in return. *sigh*


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 27, 2021)

I always thought that cases like these, and even ones where coverage is local are rather strange. They have a funeral for the person and thousands of people show up. Did these people really have all these connections to the individual or the family? Would the same people have shown up if it were not for all the TV coverage? It just seems that society as a whole clings to these things in an odd way. If I didn't know the person or have any personal connection to the family, I certainly wouldn't show up at the memorial or funeral for their child. Same kind of goes for the people who have put up money for Brian's capture. It seems there is enough coverage and resources already on this, that if someone saw him they would be willing to turn him in for free. That reward money could be better spent elsewhere on other cases.

I also find the term "America's Daughter" in referring to Gabby to be very strange. I don't doubt she was loved by many and what happened is sad and is tragic. That said, the term doesn't seem to sit right.


----------



## MdRef (Sep 27, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> I always thought that cases like these, and even ones where coverage is local are rather strange. They have a funeral for the person and thousands of people show up. Did these people really have all these connections to the individual or the family? Would the same people have shown up if it were not for all the TV coverage? It just seems that society as a whole clings to these things in an odd way. If I didn't know the person or have any personal connection to the family, I certainly wouldn't show up at the memorial or funeral for their child. Same kind of goes for the people who have put up money for Brian's capture. It seems there is enough coverage and resources already on this, that if someone saw him they would be willing to turn him in for free. That reward money could be better spent elsewhere on other cases.
> 
> I also find the term "America's Daughter" in referring to Gabby to be very strange. I don't doubt she was loved by many and what happened is sad and is tragic. That said, the term doesn't seem to sit right.



When a case like this becomes national news and the funeral is open to the public, as this was, many show up simply because they feel a connection. Either a connection to the victim or a connection to the crime. I doubt that as many would have shown up if it were not for the national news coverage, only because not as many would have been aware of the incident. Many had no connection to the family at all but, only wish to pay their respects. Like you, I wouldn't have shown up however, I would never question why anyone else did. That's a question that only they can answer and there is no right or wrong answer.

As for the reward money, l applaud all who have done so. It will bring in many tips and information that may not have been offered if not for the money. Again, not my money and I don't question why people do that. Perhaps we should also question why perfect strangers are willing to help others via "Go Fund Me". Same concept, people just feel the desire to help in any way they can. In this way, it happens to be financial.

The "America's Daughter" tag, as with, "White Women Missing Syndrome", needs to be directed to our news organizations. One can only speculate why this case, above all others, deserves such nationwide attention. People keep asking but, we keep asking the wrong individuals. Ask the program directors of the news organizations. They are the ones that participate in that decision.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 27, 2021)

Can we just let Gabby Petito RIP for one day ?.


----------



## AnnaS (Sep 27, 2021)

.


----------



## davidvel (Sep 27, 2021)

MdRef said:


> When a case like this becomes national news and the funeral is open to the public, as this was, many show up simply because they feel a connection. Either a connection to the victim or a connection to the crime. I doubt that as many would have shown up if it were not for the national news coverage, only because not as many would have been aware of the incident. Many had no connection to the family at all but, only wish to pay their respects. Like you, I wouldn't have shown up however, I would never question why anyone else did. That's a question that only they can answer and there is no right or wrong answer.
> 
> As for the reward money, l applaud all who have done so. It will bring in many tips and information that may not have been offered if not for the money. Again, not my money and I don't question why people do that. Perhaps we should also question why perfect strangers are willing to help others via "Go Fund Me". Same concept, people just feel the desire to help in any way they can. In this way, it happens to be financial.
> 
> The "America's Daughter" tag, as with, "White Women Missing Syndrome", needs to be directed to our news organizations. One can only speculate why this case, above all others, deserves such nationwide attention. People keep asking but, we keep asking the wrong individuals. Ask the program directors of the news organizations. They are the ones that participate in that decision.


It's an interesting question.  Many feel  the national media is not generally a very right leaning body, but regardless, is the implication that they are in fact racist? No one can question the disparity in the numbers, but the question is why?

It is hard for me to fathom that there is a conspiracy to bury missing person stories of the opposite: ugly non white men, or something in between. 

It's also hard to believe that media outlets would refuse to publicize quirky missing person cases that are not cute young white girls. Maybe I'm naive.


----------



## geekette (Sep 27, 2021)

Bunk said:


> One hard question is that assuming Brian admitted to his parents where Gabby's body was hidden, and Brian said that he  didn't want the parents to tell the police, should the  parents have told the  police anyway.  Hopefully, none of us  will be in a position where we will have  to make a decision like that.


Not a hard question. I would tell the police.

It's not about Brian, it's about Gabby.  And doing the right thing.   

What Brian "wants" doesn't enter into it.   He gave up the luxury of having what he wants.


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 27, 2021)

Personally I feel the connection with Gabby after watching her vanlife video, the police video and reading about how she worked multiple jobs to save up for the trip.  She could have been anyone's daughter, and hence the label given to her as America's daughter.  I don't believe I am racist and I am not white either.  To me it is media's BS to say it a "white girl" story.


----------



## The Colorado Kid (Sep 28, 2021)

VacationForever said:


> Personally I feel the connection with Gabby after watching her vanlife video, the police video and reading about how she worked multiple jobs to save up for the trip.  She could have been anyone's daughter, and hence the label given to her as America's daughter.  I don't believe I am racist and I am not white either.  To me it is media's BS to say it a "white girl" story.


Hear hear! And WTHECK about the media complaining about other stories not getting covered...isn't it the media that decides what is given coverage time?


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 28, 2021)

The Colorado Kid said:


> Hear hear! And WTHECK about the media complaining about other stories not getting covered...isn't it the media that decides what is given coverage time?



The on-camera news anchors often have no front-facing say at all in the stories/segments that are aired, and for most of them adding personal commentary from the anchor desk would put their jobs in jeopardy. Those decisions are made behind the scenes by producers and oftentimes, the owners. (The best and most widely reported example I can think of to make this point, because of the coverage it generated at the time, is the political commentary that all on-air anchors at Sinclair News outlets were forced to recite as if it were news during the 2018 election. PLEASE don't take this as me commenting on the content itself or whether I agree/disagree with it. This isn't a play to take the thread into "contentious" content territory but simply a well-publicized example of on-air anchors not having a say in what they recite from behind the desk.)

Walter Cronkite got away with it because of his cache after the one and only time he ended a broadcast editorializing the Vietnam War. Gwen Ifill's "Missing White Women Syndrome" commentary during a journalism conference was initially met with outrage such that her bosses didn't immediately support her, but it resonated with enough people that her cache saved her job. Dan Rather, Peter Jennings and Tom Brokaw anchored hours of coverage on 9/11/01 and delved into personal commentary that (unbelievably) was met with some resistance, but of course the circumstances combined with their cache caused that resistance to be completely dismissed.

Commentators/Editorialists are different - they're hired and paid for their opinions as much as for their projectability and likability from behind the camera, although most do have to run their storylines by their producers. Like most I want my news anchors to give me just the news and save the commentary/editorializing for the talking heads shows, except for during extraordinary circumstances. But away from their anchor desks, on the talking heads shows and in their social media feeds - news anchors' opinions are as welcome as any others.

Now back on topic about Gabby Petito, I find the entire three-ring circus to be a tawdry result of America's fascination with reality TV. Most of the people glomming onto it have done so because they want to be a blogger just like her, and they'll move on to the next and the next and the next as if they're contestants in a show called "America's Next Most Self-Absorbed Obsession." Also, I completely agree with Gwen Ifill.


----------



## MdRef (Sep 28, 2021)

If we raise the question about "White Woman Missing Syndrome", does it exist at major news orginazations solely because of some nefarious reason? Perhaps. Perhaps not.

If we look at the top executives of just a few, if not the leading news organizations, would such an act be permitted or even condone to take place? I doubt any of these women would allow such thing to take place. Here are just three.

Kimberly Godwin is an American television executive. In April 2021, Godwin was named president of ABC News making her both the first black person and first black woman to lead a major broadcast news network.

Rashida Jones, an African American, will become president of MSNBC, and the current president, Phil Griffin, will step down after 25 years at the cable news channel, NBC Universal News Group Chairman Cesar Conde announced Monday. Jones, who will take over at MSNBC on Feb. 1, is a senior vice president at NBC News and MSNBC, where she leads breaking news and major events coverage. She also oversees MSNBC's daytime and weekend programming. She will become the most prominent Black woman in the cable news industry.

Wendy McMahon is president and co-head of CBS News, the CBS Television Stations and CBS News Digital. She began her new role in May 2021. During McMahon's tenure at the ABC Owned Television Stations Group, she oversaw the creation of a Race and Culture team as well as the multi-cultural series, Our America.

Just perhaps, could these top executives and leaders in their field, be more concerned about their network ratings?


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 28, 2021)

Dog the Bounty Hunter is now searching for Brian. 








						Dog the Bounty Hunter setting up Florida base for Brian Laundrie search
					

The reality TV star, whose real name is Duane Chapman, will open a home base in Central Florida Wednesday to help sniff out fugitive Brian Laundrie, who is sought for questioning in Gabby Petito&#8…




					nypost.com


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 28, 2021)

DeniseM said:


> Dog the Bounty Hunter is now searching for Brian.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't there $20K up for grabs? Isn't that what bounty hunters go after?


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 28, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> Isn't there $20K up for grabs? Isn't that what bounty hunters go after?


It is now up to $170K.  https://outsider.com/news/trending/gabby-petito-case-170000-now-reward-info-brian-laundrie-location/

I asked my husband if it is legal for a reward to say "dead or alive" like old cowboy movies.... he said yeah.... NO.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 28, 2021)

OK - that makes sense...


----------



## tombanjo (Sep 28, 2021)

Hopefully Mr Dog will capture Brian so he can but a shirt with buttons with the reward money


----------



## Iggyearl (Sep 28, 2021)

I'm just curious if that thing hanging off the chain (next to his boob) is called a "dog tag."


----------



## tombanjo (Sep 28, 2021)

The one person who would benefit from ivermectin for deworming.


----------



## MdRef (Sep 29, 2021)

VacationForever said:


> It is now up to $170K.  https://outsider.com/news/trending/gabby-petito-case-170000-now-reward-info-brian-laundrie-location/
> 
> I asked my husband if it is legal for a reward to say "dead or alive" like old cowboy movies.... he said yeah.... NO.



At least give him partial credit.

If a wanted poster declares “Dead or Alive”, no, it doesn't give you the right kill the person. At least without legal consequences. Of course, if that person was to be resisting in some way, particularly in a way that threatened your own life, you could kill them and claim self defense. Also, if no one was around to witness, whose to say the dangerous criminal you killed didn’t actively threaten your life in an imminent way to cause you to defend yourself?


----------



## Ty1on (Sep 29, 2021)

DeniseM said:


> Dog the Bounty Hunter is now searching for Brian.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cue circus music


----------



## geist1223 (Sep 29, 2021)

We are very sorry that Gabby died. We are sorry for her Family. But it may seem harsh but we are done with it. Can't read the online News without hearing more about it and mostly speculation. Do you realize how many First Nation women, Native American women, Black women, and Asian women disappear every year and do not get 1/10,000 of the publicity. Is all the publicity about Gabby because she is a Blond, Cute, White Womn.


----------



## MdRef (Sep 29, 2021)

geist1223 said:


> We are very sorry that Gabby died. We are sorry for her Family. But it may seem harsh but we are done with it. Can't read the online News without hearing more about it and mostly speculation. Do you realize how many First Nation women, Native American women, Black women, and Asian women disappear every year and do not get 1/10,000 of the publicity. Is all the publicity about Gabby because she is a Blond, Cute, White Womn.


Always a good question. Perhaps you should ask the three women executives at the noted major news networks listed above.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 29, 2021)

Ty1on said:


> Cue circus music


That was queued up a long time ago.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 29, 2021)

Brian Laundrie seen buying cell phone flom Florida store on day of disappearance, report says.










						Brian Laundrie seen buying cell phone from Florida store on day of disappearance, report says
					

Florida fugitive Brian Laundrie allegedly purchased a cell phone from an AT&T store in his hometown of North Port the day his parents claimed to have last seen him, according to a report.




					www.foxnews.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 29, 2021)

GABBY PETITO MURDER Dog The Bounty Hunter Says HE'S CLOSING IN ON BRIAN LAUNDRIE.










						Dog the Bounty Hunter Says He's Closing in on Brian Laundrie
					

Dog the Bounty Hunter says he's closing in on Brian Laundrie, after joining the hunt over the weekend.




					www.tmz.com
				





Richard


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 30, 2021)

This is becoming a sad side show at a three ring circus..


----------



## MdRef (Sep 30, 2021)

If it results in just one more killer being made to pay for his crime, it can become a full blown three ring circus as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Bunk (Oct 3, 2021)

*Apparent murder suicide in Orlando*

Miya Marcano, 19 year old college student, was missing for a week.

Marcano had turned down multiple advances by Caballero, a maintenance worker at the Arden Villas apartment complex where she lived and worked. The Valencia College student was reported missing Sept. 24 after she didn’t show up for a late-night flight to Fort Lauderdale, where her parents live.

Authorities have named Armando Caballero as a person of interest in the disappearance of Miya Marcano.

Investigators soon learned that Caballero had used a master key to get into Marcano’s apartment about a half-hour before she was last seen finishing work at the complex’s onsite leasing office.

There were signs of a struggle in her bedroom, including blood on her pillow, family members said. Caballero was later caught on surveillance video from the day she went missing carrying gloves, a blanket and a bag. 

Mina said Caballero’s cellphone data led them to the body, but only after leading them in the wrong direction first.

The data showed that Caballero drove around three counties in the hours after Marcano went missing. From 3 a.m. to 4 a.m. on Sept. 25, he was near a swampy area of New Smyrna Beach, about 60 miles northeast of Orlando. Cops searched that area extensively Friday but came up with nothing.

“I do think he was trying to throw authorities off the trail by going all over the place,” Mina aid. “Maybe in an effort to possibly get away with this, before he took his own life.”

The data also showed that Caballero spent about 20 minutes that evening at the Tymber Scan condos, where he once lived, Mina said. Cops found her body in a wooded area nearby on Saturday.









						Body believed to be missing Florida teen Miya Marcano found in Orlando
					

A body believed to be missing 19-year-old college student Miya Marcano was found near an Orlando, Florida, apartment complex Saturday morning, authorities said.




					nypost.com


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 3, 2021)

Witness Has 'No Doubt ' He Spoke To Brian Laundrie Yesterday Morning.










						Witness Has ‘No Doubt’ He Spoke To Brian Laundrie Yesterday Morning
					

<p>A witness claims he has ‘no doubt’ he spoke with missing Brian Laundrie on the morning of Saturday, October 2. Florida engineer Dennis Davis has alleged that he encountered Laundrie, 23, on a deserted road close to the Appalachian Trail, a lengthy marked hiking trail in North Carolina. It’s...




					www.unilad.co.uk
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 5, 2021)

Brian Laundrie flew home to Florida during cross-
 country road trip with Gabby Petito to 'empty and
 close ' storage unit: lawyer.










						Brian Laundrie flew home to Florida during cross-country road trip with Gabby Petito to 'empty and close' storage unit: lawyer
					

Laundrie left "to obtain some items and empty and close the storage unit to save money as they contemplated extending the road trip," a lawyer said.




					www.insider.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## davidvel (Oct 5, 2021)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Brian Laundrie flew home to Florida during cross-
> country road trip with Gabby Petito to 'empty and
> close ' storage unit: lawyer.
> 
> ...


Van life, jet life. Same thing.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 5, 2021)

A dozen Brian Laundrie sightings have been reported in North Carolina, officials say.




			https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/dozen-brian-laundrie-sightings-have-been-reported-north-carolina-officials-n128087
		

.

Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 6, 2021)

Brian Laundrie's family changes story on when they last saw him.










						Brian Laundrie’s family changes story on when they last saw him
					

The Laundrie family attorney Tuesday said Brian Laundrie’s parents now believe they last saw him Sept. 13, a day earlier than they’d previously told investigators.




					www.cbs42.com
				





Richard


----------



## davidvel (Oct 6, 2021)

Oh he _totally_ didn't do it. (I don't mean convicted, which the courts handle.) Look upthread and you'll find his supporters.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 6, 2021)

davidvel said:


> Oh he _totally_ didn't do it. (I don't mean convicted, which the courts handle.) Look upthread and you'll find his supporters.


What exactly did he do? I am not really sure what purpose your comment even has other than to stir things up again?


----------



## MdRef (Oct 6, 2021)

Based on Brian Laundrie's actions alone, I have little doubt whatsoever, he was in some way involved in this young ladies murder.

There's more to this case than has been released to the public. The fact that even her body has yet to be returned to the family raises it's own questions. The Coroner found in his initial determination that this was not a drug overdose or a result of an accident or a suicide, but a homicide. This would give Brian Laundrie even more reason to run.

Of course there are questions as to why Brian Laundrie has been labeled, "a person of interest" and not a "suspect". That term doesn't actually mean anything legally. It's simply a catch-all term law enforcement uses to describe someone they want to speak to about an investigation. There may be possibilities consistent with innocence but I think we can all agree that there’s no question whatsoever, that his behavior is extraordinarily suspicious. While his decision to stand quiet, although permissible under the law, looks terrible. We can't forget that he’s doing nothing unlawful or legally inappropriate and in fact, it may be in his best interest as his attorney has explained to him.

Nearly all lawyers I've encountered would only let their client open his or her mouth if he or she were 100 percent certain they were innocent. They all understood that, if your client(s) has an alibi, and you know your client(s) didn’t do it, of course, you’re going to let them talk to law enforcement because you want them to drop him or her as a target of any investigation. That's clearly not the case here.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 6, 2021)

Brian Laundrie manhunt: Fugitive's father to join search at Carlton Reserve, lawyer says.










						Brian Laundrie manhunt: Fugitive's father to join search at Carlton Reserve, lawyer says
					

Florida fugitive Brian Laundrie’s attorney said Wednesday that Christopher Laundrie would begin assisting authorities in the search for his son – who was last seen on Sept. 13, just days after his fiancée Gabby Petito officially became a missing person.




					www.foxnews.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## davidvel (Oct 6, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> What exactly did he do? I am not really sure what purpose your comment even has other than to stir things up again?


Basically what MDref just said. I believe there is no reasonable doubt that he was involved in her death and has acted to place her family in further intense agony. Of course, recognizing I have limited information and cannot convict him of a crime. Simply my opinion based on what is known to date.  _Maybe_ it will turn out that he had nothing to do with her death, and is a completely upstanding human, but I deeply doubt it. And if I'm wrong, good for him. My opinions won't change his life.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 7, 2021)

New details of Brian Laundrie's movements emerge as officials find recent campsite in Florida reserve.










						Brian Laundrie was under surveillance before he disappeared, police say | CNN
					

Police in North Port, Florida, were surveilling Brian Laundrie, Gabby Petito's fiancé, as best as they could legally before he vanished, police spokesperson Josh Taylor told CNN's Randi Kaye on Thursday.




					www.cnn.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 8, 2021)

Conditions may be improving in the search for Brian Laundrie, who officials say was under surveillance before disappearing.










						Conditions may be improving in the search for Brian Laundrie, who officials say was under surveillance before disappearing | CNN
					

The search for Brian Laundrie, whose fiancée Gabby Petito was found dead in Wyoming after the pair embarked on a cross-country road trip over the summer, continues in an inhospitable Florida nature reserve that may soon prove easier to navigate for teams trying to find him, the Laundries' family...




					www.cnn.com
				





Richard


----------



## davidvel (Oct 8, 2021)

MULTIZ321 said:


> New details of Brian Laundrie's movements emerge as officials find recent campsite in Florida reserve.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Authorities yesterday denied the accuracy of this story.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Oct 8, 2021)

Put it this way, if Brian Laundrie was under surveillance then the surveillance team has really dropped the ball in light of the fact they really don't seem to have a clue as to where he is today.  You think?



.


----------



## Ty1on (Oct 8, 2021)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> Put it this way, if Brian Laundrie was under surveillance then the surveillance team has really dropped the ball in light of the fact they really don't seem to have a clue as to where he is today.  You think?
> 
> 
> 
> .



I was thinking the same.  Incompetent surveillance.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 8, 2021)

If he wasn't under survenance, a question is, why wasn't he. At the time his parents claim they last saw him he was already a person of interest and had an attorney. Why didn't they have eyes on the house 24/7? You don't need a warrant or subpoena to park a car outside on the street.


----------



## Ty1on (Oct 8, 2021)

davidvel said:


> Oh he _totally_ didn't do it. (I don't mean convicted, which the courts handle.) Look upthread and you'll find his supporters.



Now hold on, there's a difference between "not talking on advice of a lawyer isn't proof of guilt" and "this guy totally didn't do it."


----------



## MdRef (Oct 8, 2021)

Both Moab City Police and North Port Police have bungled this case from the beginning.


----------



## Bunk (Oct 12, 2021)

Gabby Petito autopsy results reveal she died of strangulation
					

“By Wyoming state statue only the cause and manner of death are released,” Teton County Coroner Brent Blue said in a livestreamed press conference.




					nypost.com


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 12, 2021)

Gabby Petito died by strangulation 'three to four weeks' before body was found, Wyoming coroner says.










						Gabby Petito died by strangulation 'three to four weeks' before body was found, Wyoming coroner says
					

The Wyoming coroner who performed the autopsy on 22-year-old Gabby Petito held a news conference Tuesday to discuss his findings.



					www.usatoday.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 14, 2021)

Gabby Petito autopsy paints grim picture of last moments, experts say.










						Gabby Petito autopsy paints grim picture of last moments, experts say
					

The Gabby Petito autopsy finding that she died of homicide by strangulation indicates a likelihood of domestic violence and deadly intent, experts tell Fox News.




					www.foxnews.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 20, 2021)

Apparent human remains found near Brian Laundrie's belongings, FBI says.










						Apparent human remains found near Brian Laundrie's belongings, FBI says
					

The FBI said "we don't have all the answers yet."




					www.cbsnews.com
				





Richard


----------



## davidvel (Oct 20, 2021)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Apparent human remains found near Brian Laundrie's belongings, FBI says.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did he kill someone else (allegedly), himself, or someone got to him?


----------



## MdRef (Oct 20, 2021)

davidvel said:


> Did he kill someone else (allegedly), himself, or someone got to him?



Should the M.E. determine they are his, I couldn't care less either way. He's gone.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 20, 2021)

I've been making book on this outcome since shortly after he disappeared himself from this parents' place. Sadly, there will (and are) more questions than answers forthcoming.


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 20, 2021)

Maybe an alligator got him...


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 20, 2021)

VacationForever said:


> Maybe an alligator got him...


Then spit him out.


----------



## tombanjo (Oct 21, 2021)

The good news continues, dog the bounty hunter is SOL. He now must find other tragedy to exploit.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 21, 2021)

If this has been covered, my apologies. If the Utah or Wyoming law enforcement people had been more vigilant, there's a chance both these young people would still be alive and their lives could have been redirected to a positive outcome.


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 21, 2021)

There was talk earlier about the publicity a blond blue eyed missing person gets and the lack of publicity for minorities. Since that post, I am reading a second novel which is featuring that idea,  daughters of the Morning Star. Longmire series. Craig Johnson


----------



## Glynda (Oct 21, 2021)

After reading a CNN report, I think it is odd that, followed by law enforcement, and in the area the parents originally told law enforcement to search, the father suddenly veers off the path, zig-zags through the woods, the officers are left or fall behind, and lo and behold the father finds a white bag and picks it up and brings it to the officers who are catching up to him. Other officers (Were they the ones with the mother who continued forward when the father veered off?) find a backpack and remains near it, both bags containing items belonging to their son. I think I read that the area had been underwater at one time during a previous search. It will be interesting to read whether or not the bags and remains indicate that had been underwater.  All the searchers; all the divers and drones. And the father walks right to it and possibly the mother to the rest? Really?


----------



## MdRef (Oct 21, 2021)

I'm no supporter of how this has been handled from the very start but, after the event, even a fool is wise.


----------



## geekette (Oct 21, 2021)

Glynda said:


> After reading a CNN report, I think it is odd that, followed by law enforcement, and in the area the parents originally told law enforcement to search, the father suddenly veers off the path, zig-zags through the woods, the officers are left or fall behind, and lo and behold the father finds a white bag and picks it up and brings it to the officers who are catching up to him. Other officers (Were they the ones with the mother who continued forward when the father veered off?) find a backpack and remains near it, both bags containing items belonging to their son. I think I read that the area had been underwater at one time during a previous search. It will be interesting to read whether or not the bags and remains indicate that had been underwater.  All the searchers; all the divers and drones. And the father walks right to it and possibly the mother to the rest? Really?


Early on I felt that his parents were not to be trusted.   He arrives without his girlfriend, who lives at their home.   Not clear on what they did, but it seems like obstruction and certainly callous indifference as to what happened to the girl.   It's her van.  Where is she?  No missing persons report for 10 days.   That's a massive problem I can't get past.


----------



## MdRef (Oct 21, 2021)

Skeletal remains found in Carlton Reserve include ‘badly-decomposed’ skull

According to the FBI, the area where the remains and the items belonging to Laundrie were found was underwater until recently. 

“Today when I walked back there, I got to see firsthand the treacherous conditions that they were working on,” Lee County Sheriff Carmine Marceno said during a news conference Thursday morning. “We’re talking water levels up above almost the chest area, rattlesnakes, moccasins, alligators.”









						Brian Laundrie search: Skeletal remains found in Carlton Reserve include ‘badly-decomposed’ skull, reports say
					

The partial remains that were found in a North Port park this week during the search for Brian Laundrie are being worked on, but there is no timeline yet on how soon they will be identified.




					www.wfla.com


----------



## Glenn2 (Oct 21, 2021)

Glynda said:


> After reading a CNN report, I think it is odd that, followed by law enforcement, and in the area the parents originally told law enforcement to search, the father suddenly veers off the path, zig-zags through the woods, the officers are left or fall behind, and lo and behold the father finds a white bag and picks it up and brings it to the officers who are catching up to him. Other officers (Were they the ones with the mother who continued forward when the father veered off?) find a backpack and remains near it, both bags containing items belonging to their son. I think I read that the area had been underwater at one time during a previous search. It will be interesting to read whether or not the bags and remains indicate that had been underwater.  All the searchers; all the divers and drones. And the father walks right to it and possibly the mother to the rest? Really?



The local media here reports on this everyday.


geekette said:


> Early on I felt that his parents were not to be trusted.   He arrives without his girlfriend, who lives at their home.   Not clear on what they did, but it seems like obstruction and certainly callous indifference as to what happened to the girl.   It's her van.  Where is she?  No missing persons report for 10 days.   That's a massive problem I can't get past.


The daily demonstration outside of Brian Laundrie's parents house has been ongoing.  The protestors have been demanding accountability for Gabby Petito's death.  The general feeling based on interviews aired by the local media with these protestors is that the Laundrie parents lack of cooperation with the investigation equates to them withholding information from law enforcement.

I can't say if that is true or not.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 21, 2021)

Human remains found in Florida reserve confirmed
 to be Brian Laundrie, FBI says.










						Human remains found in Florida reserve confirmed to be Brian Laundrie, FBI says
					

The remains, which were described as skeletal, were confirmed using dental records.




					www.nbcnews.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## geekette (Oct 21, 2021)

Glenn2 said:


> The local media here reports on this everyday.
> 
> The daily demonstration outside of Brian Laundrie's parents house has been ongoing.  The protestors have been demanding accountability for Gabby Petito's death.  The general feeling based on interviews aired by the local media with these protestors is that the Laundrie parents lack of cooperation with the investigation equates to them withholding information from law enforcement.
> 
> I can't say if that is true or not.


I can't say if it's true or not.  I would not go protest on someone's lawn.   For me that would be disturbing the peace of the neighbors, and unlikely to cause the family being protested to do anything different than what they are doing.


----------



## Bunk (Oct 21, 2021)

Brian Laundrie timeline: Family attorney details days surrounding disappearance of Gabby Petito’s fiancé
					

Just before forensic teams positively identified the human remains that were found Wednesday during the search for Brian Laundrie, the Laundrie family’s attorney painted a clearer picture of …




					www.wfla.com
				




Brian Laundrie timeline: Family attorney details days surrounding disappearance of Brian Laundrie

It's very confusing.  

The attorney said that he  reported to the FBI on September 13 or September 14 that Brian was missing and that he went for a hike and never came home.  The father went to Myakkahatchee Creek Environmental Park on Sept. 13 and didn't see anything because it was  dark.  Both  parents returned on September 14, saw Brian's Mustang with a parking. ticket on it and drove it home.   At a news conference on September 16, the police chief said they knew where Brian was (i.e. at home).   Brian was reported missing by his parents on Sept. 17. At the time, they told police they had last seen him leave home to go to the Carlton Reserve area for a hike on Tuesday, Sept. 14, which they later corrected to September 13.

Here is why the parents went to the park;  
“Chris and Roberta decided that, since the Myakkahatchee Park was now open to the public, they would like to go into the park and walk the trails and search for Brian,” Bertolino said. 
According to Bertolino, the parents got to the park around 7 a.m. Wednesday and met with the North Port Police Department. When the parents went into the park, Bertolino said law enforcement followed close behind.
“As they walked into the preserve, they walked down the path that had been searched and looked many times before,” Bertolino told us. “Now Chris started to go off the path into the woods. Chris described to me that he was searching in the woods in a zig-zag pattern, apparently law enforcement was doing the same thing and Roberta was maintaining the trail. She was on the trail.”
At some point, Bertolino said, Chris Laundrie found a white dry bag that contained what looked like some of Brian’s belongings. The attorney said Chris did not want to pick the bag up but eventually did because law enforcement crews were not nearby and he didn’t want to leave it there. Bertolino added that Chris didn’t want to yell out to law enforcement because there was a news camera close by.
“[Chris] brought [the bag] toward Roberta. He confirmed with Roberta that was Brian’s belongings and momentarily after that, the law enforcement officer came out of the woods and showed Chris and Roberta a picture of a backpack,” Bertolino said. “Law enforcement said the backpack was found near some remains.”

My comments:  

I believe the Myakkahatchee Creek Environmental Park was closed to the public for about a month because of the police search.  There is no explanation why they only contacted the police after the park reopened.  Since the police were searching the park, they could have gone with them any time during the previous month.  Perhaps the lawyer thought that it might help a defense to a resisting arrest charge if they volunteered to assist in a search.
I am not sure,  but it seems the police found the backpack and Brian's remains separately from the parents.
Since Bryan is dead, if the prosecutors conclude that that they don't have  grounds to charge the parents with obstruction,  should they give them immunity and have them testify before the grand jury so that they can ask what Brian said happened in Wyoming.


----------



## geekette (Oct 21, 2021)

....

Since Bryan is dead, if the prosecutors conclude that that they don't have  grounds to charge the parents with obstruction,  should they give them immunity and have them testify before the grand jury so that they can ask what Brian said happened in Wyoming.


Yes, please.   They need to tell.   

It's not necessarily the public's right to know anything, but a young lady was murdered, and the best that authorities can get is second hand info from the parents of the likely culprit.   It could be that the parents will feel better unburdening themselves.   This is obviously not how they imagined they would be spending the fall months when their son and his girlfriend waved goodbye from their camping van.  

Tragedy all around.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 22, 2021)

Forensic pathologist explains what was 'odd' about the scene









						Forensic pathologist explains what was 'odd' about the scene - CNN Video
					

Forensic pathologist Dr. Priya Banerjee spoke with CNN's Wolf Blitzer about the Laundrie family being allowed at the scene where their son Brian's remains were found and the challenge her colleagues will face determining Laundrie's cause of death.




					www.cnn.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 22, 2021)

Passepartout said:


> If this has been covered, my apologies. If the Utah or Wyoming law enforcement people had been more vigilant, there's a chance both these young people would still be alive and their lives could have been redirected to a positive outcome.


I look at this differently.  Absolutely the local police in Utah botched and should have separated them, put in restraining order and send the girl home.  However, if he did not kill Gabby then, he might kill Gabby months later if they were still together.  If they had broken up, then his next girlfriend would be subject to the same physical abuse and possibly death.  He was physically abusive and possibly suffering from some sort of mental illness.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 22, 2021)

Lawyer for Brian Laundrie's family addresses speculation about how easily his dad found his
 belongings, saying the public 'doesn't understand simplicity'










						Lawyer for Brian Laundrie's family addresses speculation about how easily his dad found his belongings, saying the public 'doesn't understand simplicity'
					

Brian Laundrie's parents could not have planted his remains or had special knowledge about where they were, the family lawyer said.




					www.insider.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 22, 2021)

Brian Laundrie: Ex-Police Chief Questions Parents Involvement in Search After Discovery Of Remains.










						Brian Laundrie: Ex-Police Chief Questions Parents Involvement In Search After Discovery Of Remains
					

<p>A former New York police chief has said the chain of events leading up to the discovery of Brian Laundrie ‘don’t add up’, as he questioned the role of Laundrie’s parents in the search. Former NYPD Chief of Detectives Robert Boyce said he was sceptical of claims that Laundrie’s parents had...




					www.unilad.co.uk
				





Richard


----------



## Ty1on (Oct 22, 2021)

Passepartout said:


> If this has been covered, my apologies. If the Utah or Wyoming law enforcement people had been more vigilant, there's a chance both these young people would still be alive and their lives could have been redirected to a positive outcome.



There are hundreds of thousands of mild to medium intensity domestic confrontations that don't end in murder.  I don't think it's fair to blame law enforcement for not immediately incarcerating one or both.


----------



## davidvel (Oct 22, 2021)

Ty1on said:


> There are hundreds of thousands of mild to medium intensity domestic confrontations that don't end in murder.  I don't think it's fair to blame law enforcement for not immediately incarcerating one or both.


And many that do end up badly follow incarceration or issuance of a restraining order.  There are no easy answers here.


----------



## Ty1on (Oct 22, 2021)

davidvel said:


> And many that do end up badly follow incarceration or issuance of a restraining order.  There are no easy answers here.



Right.


----------



## MdRef (Oct 22, 2021)

There are never any choices that fit every domestic situation. I've handled hundreds of these calls and each and every one are different in some way. They can be one of the most dangerous calls to respond to. We all can sit back now and say this or that should have been done and yes, hindsight is 20/20. While I may have done some things differently, I will not question why those officers did what they did. They did what they felt was best for the situation at the time and trust me, they will never stop wondering if something else should have or could have been done.


----------



## Tia (Oct 22, 2021)

I must of missed somewhere what happened in Wyoming with the police and the couple..... 

I believe his parents were aware of Brian's abuse, they lived in same house before the trip



VacationForever said:


> I look at this differently.  Absolutely the local police in Wyoming botched and should have separated them, put in restraining order and send the girl home.  However, if he did not kill Gabby then, he might kill Gabby months later if they were still together.  If they had broken up, then his next girlfriend would be subject to the same physical abuse and possibly death.  He was physically abusive and possibly suffering from some sort of mental illness.


----------



## amycurl (Oct 22, 2021)

Makes me wonder if it was learned behavior from his father.....

Also, in regards to law enforcement near Zion NP, yes, the cops made the best call they could. If, however, there had been a trained social worker with experience in domestic cases called out to intervene--rather than police responding to what was quickly determined to not be a law enforcement matter (because no one was arrested or fine issued,) the outcome might have been different. As has been pointed out, these are the calls that cops like the least, so why not send someone who is trained to evaluate and handle them as their specialty?


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 22, 2021)

Tia said:


> I must of missed somewhere what happened in Wyoming with the police and the couple.....
> 
> I believe his parents were aware of Brian's abuse, they lived in same house before the trip


My bad. Utah it was.


----------



## Patri (Oct 22, 2021)

amycurl said:


> As has been pointed out, these are the calls that cops like the least, so why not send someone who is trained to evaluate and handle them as their specialty?


Uh, because domestic abuse calls, even in the wilderness, are among the most dangerous to respond to.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 22, 2021)

The timeline of Brian Laundrie's disappearance still doesn't jibe among authorities and his family's lawyer.










						The timeline of Brian Laundrie's disappearance still doesn't jibe among authorities and his family's lawyer | CNN
					

Now that the remains of Brian Laundrie have been positively identified by authorities, there are still lingering questions as to why, how and even when he disappeared in the days after his fiancée, Gabby Petito, was reported missing.




					www.cnn.com
				





Richard


----------



## CO skier (Oct 22, 2021)

Passepartout said:


> If the Utah or Wyoming law enforcement people had been more vigilant, there's a chance both these young people would still be alive and their lives could have been redirected to a positive outcome.


On Monday morning, "everyone" knows what plays should have been called.

Utah law enforcement is investigating if the contact with the parties at Moab violated any policies.  I will leave it to their good judgement, which I hope is fair and not influenced by a media witch hunt.

Was Wyoming law enforcement aware of these individuals before before the investigation after Laurie returned to Florida?

How, exactly, should the Utah or Wyoming law enforcement "been more vigilant," considering either of these law enforcement agencies encounter hundreds(?) of similar domestic incidents that do not result in homicide?  I believe Laurie and Pettito were separated in Moab for a "cooling off" period.  I read articles Pettito had a 1.5 hour discussion with a female Arches NP official who recognized the relationship as "toxic."  Is it not the right of any US citizen to decide (however wrongly) to continue on with someone who is "toxic?"

It is not like the two parties had a 20-minute, traffic stop interview with law enforcement in Utah and were sent on their way.


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 23, 2021)

CO skier said:


> On Monday morning, "everyone" knows what plays should have been called.
> 
> Utah law enforcement is investigating if the contact with the parties at Moab violated any policies.  I will leave it to their good judgement, which I hope is fair and not influenced by a media witch hunt.
> 
> ...



Do you mean other than when the two were separated by the police and "interviewed," Gabbie was mansplained by an officer that the only appropriate action he knew of to handle his wife's admitted anxiety was to divorce her, while Laundrie was made comfortable in the shade and relaxed enough to have a few laughs?

I get it, domestic violence is a difficult call for any police officers. But it's certainly suspect that they don't respond to those calls with the same, "expect the worst every time" mentality that they bring to, say, the calls of certain someones selling cigarettes on the corner or possibly passing a counterfeit $10 bill.

There's no reason why we shouldn't encourage a policy of including trained social workers on DV calls, not as replacements for the police but alongside the police.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Oct 23, 2021)

The entire situation is sad because the Laundrie parents didn't step up to the plate and do the right thing when Brian first arrived home ALONE.  Clearly they must have had some type of inkling that something was up OR they knew what he did and tried to hide him from authorities, and encouraged him to take off.


.


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 23, 2021)

Brian Laundrie's death simplifies everything.  Case is close.  No arrest, lock-up, trial and the legal system spending lots of taxpayers money.


----------



## MdRef (Oct 23, 2021)

SueDonJ said:


> Do you mean other than when the two were separated by the police and "interviewed," Gabbie was mansplained by an officer that the only appropriate action he knew of to handle his wife's admitted anxiety was to divorce her, while Laundrie was made comfortable in the shade and relaxed enough to have a few laughs?
> 
> I get it, domestic violence is a difficult call for any police officers. But it's certainly suspect that they don't respond to those calls with the same, "expect the worst every time" mentality that they bring to, say, the calls of certain someones selling cigarettes on the corner or possibly passing a counterfeit $10 bill.
> 
> There's no reason why we shouldn't encourage a policy of including trained social workers on DV calls, not as replacements for the police but alongside the police.



Let me offer some thoughts.

We all have our opinions of what should or should not have been done during this interaction and I respect that. Based solely on my experience in these situations I can assure you that these officers, as they are trained to do, approach any reported domestic call with, as you put it, "expect the worst every time". More officers are injured in the line of duty responding to domestic violence calls than any other type of call. 

Once again, based on handleling hundreds of these calls and not being aware of what experience you're basing your opinion on, let me provide some insight. During any domestic call, victims may laugh or joke, but this can be a normal trauma response. They may be quiet, reserved or reluctant to answer questions. They could refuse to even acknowledge that the incident took place. I've had them reject further investigation and even defend the suspect. I've had calls where the victim appeared upset with both the suspect and law enforcement. This may take place if officer(s) have repeatedly responded to the location for prior reports. They may display anger if they feel that the officer(s) are not providing sufficient protection from the suspect, even if an arrest is made, and may verbally or physically attack the officers(s). We know that domestic violence is predicated on some sort of intimate bond and the victim may choose to protect the individual because they still care about the person.

The public needs to understand that an arrest can only be made when probable cause exists and when arrest is authorized by law. Did the officers believe that probable cause under current state law existed? My guess, and yes, it's only a guess, is no. I'm not familiar with the laws of arrest in that state and don't pretend to be.

As for including trained social workers on DV calls, it’s definitely a good option to explore. However, attempting to do social work while a police officer hovers nearby could not only be counterproductive, it could also be emotionally violent. You also have the ever-present risk of physical harm. Police can heighten anxiety and make it harder for social workers to do already challenging work. The tension and danger in these situations can go from zero to 60 really quick and a crisis worker may not be comfortable with that. You also have an extra person that the police officer(s) must watch over and try to keep out of danger.

I'm no expert in domestic violence. I can only offer what my experience has been being in the middle of these calls.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 23, 2021)

More questions arise after remains of Brian
 Laundrie found.










						More questions arise after remains of Brian Laundrie found
					

The search for Brian Laundrie is over and the nature reserve where he was discovered is now open. The FBI says dental records confirm his identity, but more information is needed to determine how he died.




					www.nbcnews.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## davidvel (Oct 23, 2021)

*77-36-2.2.  Powers and duties of law enforcement officers to arrest -- Reports of domestic violence cases -- Reports of parties' marital status.*

(1)The primary duty of law enforcement officers responding to a domestic violence call is to protect the victim and enforce the law.

(2)
(a)In addition to the arrest powers described in Section 77-7-2, when a peace officer responds to a domestic violence call and has probable cause to believe that an act of domestic violence has been committed, the peace officer shall arrest without a warrant or shall issue a citation to any person that the peace officer has probable cause to believe has committed an act of domestic violence.

(b)
(i)If the peace officer has probable cause to believe that there will be continued violence against the alleged victim, or if there is evidence that the perpetrator has either recently caused serious bodily injury or used a dangerous weapon in the domestic violence offense, the officer shall arrest and take the alleged perpetrator into custody, and may not utilize the option of issuing a citation under this section.

(ii)For purposes of Subsection (2)(b)(i), "serious bodily injury" and "dangerous weapon" mean the same as those terms are defined in Section 76-1-601.


(c)If a peace officer does not immediately exercise arrest powers or initiate criminal proceedings by citation or otherwise, the officer shall notify the victim of the right to initiate a criminal proceeding and of the importance of preserving evidence, in accordance with the requirements of Section 77-36-2.1.


(3)If a law enforcement officer receives complaints of domestic violence from two or more opposing persons, the officer shall evaluate each complaint separately to determine who the predominant aggressor was. If the officer determines that one person was the predominant physical aggressor, the officer need not arrest the other person alleged to have committed domestic violence. In determining who the predominant aggressor was, the officer shall consider:

(a)any prior complaints of domestic violence;

(b)the relative severity of injuries inflicted on each person;

(c)the likelihood of future injury to each of the parties; and

(d)whether one of the parties acted in self defense.


(4)A law enforcement officer may not threaten, suggest, or otherwise indicate the possible arrest of all parties in order to discourage any party's request for intervention by law enforcement.

(5)
(a)A law enforcement officer who does not make an arrest after investigating a complaint of domestic violence, or who arrests two or more parties, shall submit a detailed, written report specifying the grounds for not arresting any party or for arresting both parties.

(b)A law enforcement officer who does not make an arrest shall notify the victim of the right to initiate a criminal proceeding and of the importance of preserving evidence.


(6)
(a)A law enforcement officer responding to a complaint of domestic violence shall prepare an incident report that includes the officer's disposition of the case.

(b)From January 1, 2009 until December 31, 2013, any law enforcement officer employed by a city of the first or second class responding to a complaint of domestic violence shall also report, either as a part of an incident report or on a separate form, the following information:

(i)marital status of each of the parties involved;

(ii)social, familial, or legal relationship of the suspect to the victim; and

(iii)whether or not an arrest was made.


(c)The information obtained in Subsection (6)(b):

(i)shall be reported monthly to the department;

(ii)shall be reported as numerical data that contains no personal identifiers; and

(iii)is a public record as defined in Section 63G-2-103.


(d)The incident report shall be made available to the victim, upon request, at no cost.

(e)The law enforcement agency shall forward a copy of the incident report to the appropriate prosecuting attorney within five days after the complaint of domestic violence occurred.


(7)The department shall compile the information described in Subsections (6)(b) and (c) into a report and present that report to the Law Enforcement and Criminal Justice Interim Committee during the 2013 interim, no later than May 31, 2013.

(8)Each law enforcement agency shall, as soon as practicable, make a written record and maintain records of all incidents of domestic violence reported to it, and shall be identified by a law enforcement agency code for domestic violence.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 24, 2021)

Also,  all those citing of Brain and all the bounty hunters searching were  wrong in this case?
True or False?


----------



## Bunk (Oct 24, 2021)

Do you think that you would have made an arrest under these circumstances:









						Moab, Utah, will investigate police response to Gabby Petito and her fiancé's domestic dispute | CNN
					

The city of Moab, Utah, said it is launching an investigation into the Moab City Police Department's handling of a dispute between Gabby Petito and Brian Laundrie in August several weeks before she was killed.




					www.cnn.com
				




The police interaction began with a call from a witness who saw what he believed to be a concerning incident. In the 911 audio from that day, which was provided by the Grand County Sheriff's Office, the caller told dispatch he wanted to report a domestic dispute involving a couple who drove away in a white van.
"We drove by and the gentleman was slapping the girl," the caller said. "Then we stopped. They ran up and down the sidewalk. He proceeded to hit her, hopped in the car and they drove off."
In a report from Moab police, another witness named Christopher told police he saw the couple arguing over a phone. The witness said that when Laundrie got into the van, Petito appeared to hit him in the arm and then climbed through the driver's side door as if he had locked her out, the report states.
In his police report, Officer Eric Pratt said Petito slapped Laundrie, "who grabbed her face and pushed her back as she pressed upon him and the van."


Brian Laundrie and Gabby Petito were involved in an incident in Wyoming restaurant in late August, witnesses say
Police located the van and pulled the couple over after the vehicle exceeded the speed limit, abruptly left its lane and struck a curb, according to the police report. The officer walked up to the passenger side of the vehicle, where a crying Petito told him, "We've just been fighting this morning. Personal issues," according to the body-camera footage.
After interviewing Petito, Laundrie and the witness, the officers describe the incident as an argument that turned into a physical fight involving pushing and scratching.
Laundrie had minor visible scratches on his face and right arm, but "had no fear for his safety" and "did not exhibit any indicators that he may be a victim of 'battered boyfriend syndrome,'" the report notes. "He was assessed to be at low risk of danger or harm as a result of his proximity to his fiance."
Petito, meanwhile, was crying uncontrollably and breathing heavily, the report notes. She is described in the report as being in a "confused and emotional state." Responding Officer Daniel Robbins said Petito had "gone into a manic state" when Laundrie tried to "separate from her so they could both calm their emotions." 


Bodycam footage from the Moab Police Department shows them talking with Brian Laundrie, who had several scratches on his face and arm.
In the body camera footage, one officer explains that they consider Petito to be the aggressor and Laundrie to be the victim. No charges were filed, and at officers' suggestion, the couple separated for the night, with Laundrie staying at a hotel and Petito taking the van.
"(B)oth the male and female reported they are in love and engaged to be married and desperately didn't wish to see anyone charged with a crime," officer Eric Pratt writes in the report.

"After evaluating the totality of the circumstances, I do not believe the situation escalated to the level of a domestic assault as much as that of a mental health crisis," officer Daniel Robbins wrote in the report. "I then determined the most appropriate course of action would be to help separate the parties for the night so they could reset their mental states without interference from one another."
Petito and Laundrie agreed with that plan, the report states. They had their own cell phones in case of emergency, the report adds.
The police report also notes that two National Park Service officers responded to the scene. One of the officers, Melissa Hulls, told Deseret News that she spoke with Petito and warned her that her relationship with Laundrie had the markings of a "toxic" one.
"I was imploring with her to reevaluate the relationship, asking her if she was happy in the relationship with him, and basically saying this was an opportunity for her to find another path, to make a change in her life," Hulls told Deseret News.
"This wasn't a good day for anybody," she added. "We thought we were making the right decision when we left them."


If Brian had been arrested and committed suicide while in custody, how many of you would be blaming the police for making this arrest?


Is it fair or accurate to blame this on mansplaining? A female  supervisor spoke with Gabby for 90 minutes.









						Arches park ranger warned Gabby Petito her relationship with Brian Laundrie seemed ‘toxic’
					

Melissa Hulls, visitor and resource protection supervisor at Arches National Park heard the call come over her radio of a possible domestic assault, stemming from an argument in Moab between Gabby Petito and her fiance, Brian Laundrie.




					www.deseret.com
				




Melissa Hulls can still hear Gabby Petito’s voice.

On Aug. 12, the visitor and resource protection supervisor at Arches National Park, heard a call come over her radio of a possible domestic assault, stemming from an argument in Moab between Petito and her fiance, Brian Laundrie.

Hulls arrived to find the couple pulled over by a Moab police officer inside the park. Knowing that in a domestic violence situation the female usually feels more comfortable talking with another female, she focused on Petito, who at that point was sitting in the back of a police cruiser. 

“I can still hear her voice,” Hulls said in an exclusive interview with the Deseret News. “She wasn’t just a face on the milk carton, she was real to me.” 

Hulls pictures the sobbing 22-year-old sitting in the back of the cruiser. She knows her mannerisms, just from the roughly hour-and-a half interaction. 

“I was probably more candid with her than I should've been,” Hulls recalls, warning Petito that her and Laundrie’s relationship had the markings of a “toxic” one. 

“I was imploring with her to reevaluate the relationship, asking her if she was happy in the relationship with him, and basically saying this was an opportunity for her to find another path, to make a change in her life,” she said. 

“She had a lot of anxiety about being away from him, I honestly thought if anything was going to change it would be after they got home to Florida.”

In the end, Petito stayed with Laundrie.

“This wasn't a good day for anybody. We thought we were making the right decision when we left them.”


But it's certainly suspect that they don't respond to those calls with the same, "expect the worst every time" mentality that they bring to, say, the calls of certain someones selling cigarettes on the corner or possibly passing a counterfeit $10 bill.
I don't believe this statement is accurate.  In my experience the police treat most domestic violence calls as situations that are potentially unsafe.  According to the 2020 _National Law Enforcement Officers Fatalities Report_, out of the 264 police officers killed in the line of duty in 2020, the second highest cause of death was firearms-related fatalities, where 48 officers were killed in the line of duty – and 7 out of those 48 being officers responding to domestic violence calls. Numerous more have been severely wounded on domestic disturbance calls over recent years.

https://www.genesisshelter.org/first-responder-lethality-on-domestic-violence-calls/


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Oct 24, 2021)

pedro47 said:


> Also,  all those citing of Brain and all the bounty hunters searching were  wrong in this case?
> True or False?




At least they got all that FREE publicity which is likely all they really wanted.....   Who knows, maybe it will lead to some "paying" jobs down the line.



.


----------



## Tia (Oct 24, 2021)

Exactly........... had neighbors this was absolutely what happened. Saw it first hand, sickening



amycurl said:


> Makes me wonder if it was learned behavior from his father.....


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 25, 2021)

Water Bottle Matching One Seen in Gabby Petito's You Tube Video Found by TikToker Near Brian
 Laundrie's Remains.










						Water Bottle Matching Gabby Petito's Found Near Brian Laundrie's Remains
					

A water bottle matching the one seen in Gabby Petito's YouTube videos was found near Brian Laundrie's remains by a TikTok user.




					www.intouchweekly.com
				





Richard


----------



## davidvel (Oct 26, 2021)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Water Bottle Matching One Seen in Gabby Petito's You Tube Video Found by TikToker Near Brian
> Laundrie's Remains.
> 
> 
> ...


Did REI only sell one of these?


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 26, 2021)

Investigators confused Brian Laundrie's mother for him while watching their home, police reportedly acknowledge.










						Investigators confused Brian Laundrie's mother for him while watching their home, police reportedly acknowledge | CNN
					

Investigators in Florida confused Brian Laundrie's mother with her son while they were monitoring the family's home in the days after Laundrie's fiancée, Gabby Petito, was reported missing, a police spokesperson said.




					www.cnn.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 28, 2021)

Police Address Rumors That Brian Laundrie's DNA Did Not Match Remains Found in Carlton Reserve.










						Police Address Rumors That Brian Laundrie's DNA Did Not Match Remains Found In Carlton Reserve
					

What really happened?




					www.yourtango.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## Bunk (Oct 28, 2021)

Remains found in California desert identified as Lauren Cho
					

Cho disappeared near Yucca Valley in late June after walking into the desert with no food, water or phone.




					www.nbcnews.com
				




Cho, 30, was first reported missing at around 5 p.m. on June 28, after friends and others staying at the compound said she departed in a state of agitation with no food, water or phone.
Cause of death is unknown


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 30, 2021)

Brian Laundrie's autopsy, Gabby Petito's killing and
 America's domestic abuse reckoning.










						Opinion | Brian Laundrie is dead. America's domestic violence reckoning isn't.
					

The intense media coverage following the deaths of Petito and Laundrie has focused attention on what can only be called an ongoing epidemic of violence and abuse.




					www.nbcnews.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## Bunk (Nov 11, 2021)

14 year old girl is missing almost 30 days
East Orange, New Jersey


----------



## Bunk (Nov 13, 2021)

Mother arrested: Claim of New Jersey girl's abduction seems to be a hoax
Daughter was a runaway









						NJ mother arrested on child endangerment charges day after missing teen found safe
					

EAST ORANGE, N.J. — Jamie Moore, the mother of a New Jersey teen who disappeared and was found Thursday after nearly a month, was arrested Friday, the Essex County Prosecutor’s Office said. T…




					pix11.com


----------



## Bunk (Nov 23, 2021)

Brian Laundrie died of gunshot wound to the head, final autopsy reveals
					

Brian Laundrie was sought in Gabby Petito’s disappearance and death when authorities discovered his skeletal remains at the Carlton Reserve near his parents’ Florida home.




					nypost.com


----------



## tombanjo (Nov 23, 2021)

I am sure he killed himself knowing that the murderer of his girl friend was still at large, and he could not live since that person brutally took her life and left him inconsolable. 

And where exactly did he get a gun ? And, since guns do not float (generally) where is it now ?


----------



## MdRef (Nov 23, 2021)

And I hope you're being sarcastic.

Brian Laundrie's family surrendered guns to law enforcement on Sept. 17, but one was missing. Care to guess where that one was?

"Steven Bertolino, attorney for the Laundrie family, says Brian Laundrie died of a self-inflicted gunshot wound." Do you think his family would lie about such a thing?

The area he was found was not that far under water, if at all when he was found. 



tombanjo said:


> I am sure he killed himself knowing that the murderer of his girl friend was still at large, and he could not live since that person brutally took her life and left him inconsolable.
> 
> And where exactly did he get a gun ? And, since guns do not float (generally) where is it now ?


----------



## tombanjo (Nov 23, 2021)

I was being sarcastic. I did not know they had surrounded guns to the police after he obviously taken off. Obviously, the fact he was presumed armed and on the run was not exactly widely publicized. I did not see any news about finding a gun near the body, and yet they found his back pack (which could float) nearby. 

I guess my main point is he in no way had provided closure to the family or took any responsibility for his assumed actions. He died innocent under law and scot-free. 

I realize there is no wonderful outcome to the story, but it could have been better by admitting guilt, owning up to his actions, and providing real closure to the victim's family.


----------



## davidvel (Nov 23, 2021)

tombanjo said:


> I am sure he killed himself knowing that the murderer of his girl friend was still at large, and he could not live since that person brutally took her life and left him inconsolable.
> 
> And where exactly did he get a gun ? And, since guns do not float (generally) where is it now ?


Wrong! The killer that strangled Gabby hunted Brian down cross-country, lured him out if his parent's basement, then shot him in the swamp.  Or (for those that think she killed herself), she came back as a zombie shooter and did him in. 
I couldn't come up with a scenario for those that think he is the victim...her parents shot him?


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 25, 2021)

Brian Laundrie's family hid the fact that he may have been armed because they didn't want the
 'public going into a frenzy,' lawyer says










						Brian Laundrie's family hid the fact that he may have been armed because they didn't want the 'public going into a frenzy,' lawyer says
					

Brian Laundrie's parents surrendered five or six guns that they had in their home, except for one that was missing when Laundrie disappeared.




					www.insider.com
				





Richard


----------



## PigsDad (Nov 25, 2021)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Brian Laundrie's family hid the fact that he may have been armed because they didn't want the
> 'public going into a frenzy,' lawyer says


That whole family are/were slimeballs.

Kurt


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 14, 2022)

Autopsy Report Reveals Disturbing New Details 0n 
Brian Laundrie's Death 










						Autopsy Report Reveals Disturbing New Details on Brian Laundrie’s Death
					

The report released Monday gives new insight into the van-lifer’s final days, including what equipment he brought with him when he fled into the Florida wilderness last year.




					www.thedailybeast.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## JudyH (Feb 14, 2022)

I live 15 minutes from Carlton where he was found. The Audubon folks have a permit to drive through and I went with them early January. i know the whole area was hot humid and swampy until December, and filled with wild pigs as well as the other wildlife. It’s amazing they found him and the stuff


----------



## tombanjo (Feb 15, 2022)

The NBC Miami report leads with ......
*Gnawing marks found on remains likely from wild animals, report says*
The other possibilities are truly frightening.


----------



## davidvel (Feb 15, 2022)

tombanjo said:


> The NBC Miami report leads with ......
> *Gnawing marks found on remains likely from wild animals, report says*
> The other possibilities are truly frightening.


What a shame, not.


----------



## x3 skier (Feb 15, 2022)

It is hard for me to understand why this was of interest to start with and why it still is to this date when so many other women are missing. 

Cheers


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 11, 2022)

Gabby Petito's family files lawsuit against Brian
Laundrie's parents, claims they knew Brian
murdered Gabby










						Gabby Petito’s family files lawsuit claiming Brian Laundrie’s parents knew about daughter’s murder
					

Gabby Petito’s family filed a lawsuit against the parents of Brian Laundrie this week, accusing the Laundrie family of knowing their son murdered 22-year-old Petito and claiming they were planning to help him leave the country.




					news.yahoo.com
				





Richard


----------



## Bunk (Mar 11, 2022)

Here is a copy of the complaint. The claim is that the Laundrie parents are liable because they refused to answer the Petito parents’ questions about whether Gabbie was alive, and if she was dead where her body was. There is no allegation that the Laundrie parents made any false statements. There is an allegation that Brian told his parents that he had killed Gabbie and that the Laundries were making arrangements for the son to leave the country.

Assuming the allegations can be proven, do you think that the court should rule that Brian’s parents were legally obligated to disclose Brian’s confession to Gabbie’s parents and that they should be held civilly liable for their failure to disclose that Brian killed Gabbie?



> https://www.eastidahonews.com/2022/...ents-lawsuit-against-brian-laundries-parents/


----------



## davidvel (Mar 12, 2022)

Bunk said:


> Here is a copy of the complaint. The claim is that the Laundrie parents are liable because they refused to answer the Petito parents’ questions about whether Gabbie was alive, and if she was dead where her body was. There is no allegation that the Laundrie parents made any false statements. There is an allegation that Brian told his parents that he had killed Gabbie and that the Laundries were making arrangements for the son to leave the country.
> 
> Assuming the allegations can be proven, do you think that the court should rule that Brian’s parents were legally obligated to disclose Brian’s confession to Gabbie’s parents and that *they should be held criminally liable *for their failure to disclose that Brian killed Gabbie?


It is a CIVIL complaint so your question about criminal liability is incongruous. 

As to the complaint itself it sets forth no causes of action, and the grounds for recovery are unclear. I know it was filed in FL, but in CA it would be subject to a motion to strike.


----------



## Bunk (Mar 12, 2022)

davidvel said:


> It is a CIVIL complaint so your question about criminal liability is incongruous.



Sorry. That was a typo that I corrected to read civil


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 12, 2022)

davidvel said:


> As to the complaint itself it sets forth no causes of action, and the grounds for recovery are unclear. I know it was filed in FL, but in CA it would be subject to a motion to strike.



I concur.
This shows that a the system can be misused for any $$ grubbing purpose.
Florida does not require anyone to do anything to aid others in distress.
Thus, Laundrie's parents had no affirmative legal duty to Pietro's patents.
.


----------



## Tia (Mar 12, 2022)

no lawyer here nor do I know one to ask , but what about -

''accessory after the fact '' a person who knowingly aids someone who has committed a crime.


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 12, 2022)

Tia said:


> but what about - ''accessory after the fact?"



That's a criminal concept. It requires an overt act in furtherance,
more than mere knowledge. If it could be shown they actually
 lied about his actions to conceal them, then maybe.
But merely saying nothing, is not.


----------



## Bunk (Mar 13, 2022)

Tia said:


> no lawyer here nor do I know one to ask , but what about -
> 
> ''accessory after the fact '' a person who knowingly aids someone who has committed a crime.



Florida has a criminal statute covering accessory after the fact.  It applies where the accessory maintains or assists or aids the criminal, with the intent that the criminal avoids or escapes detection, arrest, trial or punishment.  However, *parents* *cannot* *be charged* as an accessory after the fact when their child is the criminal


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 13, 2022)

Bunk said:


> Florida has a criminal statute covering accessory after the fact...



As I read the statute (777.03), the parental exemption in parapgraph (1)(a) does not apply to murder per (1)(c)...
(c) Any person who maintains or assists the principal..., or gives the offender any other aid, knowing that the offender had committed a crime and such crime was a capital, life, first degree, or second degree felony, or had been an accessory thereto before the fact, with the intent that the offender avoids or escapes detection, arrest, trial, or punishment, is an accessory after the fact. (emphasis added)
-- Source: https://www.flsenate.gov/Laws/Statutes/2021/777.03
.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 2, 2022)

Brian Laundrie's parents knew "whereabouts" of Gabby Petito's body, lawsuit says


Brian Laundrie's parents knew location of Gabby Petito's body, suit claims https://www.cbsnews.com/news/brian-laundrie-parents-knew-location-gabby-petito-body-lawsuit/ 


Richard


----------



## DrQ (May 2, 2022)

Dead horse ... whack ... whack





I think they do this at great peril. If they lose, they could get saddled with the defendant's legal expense.


----------

